# Omega Seamaster 300M Owners



## aaceofspades

I couldn't find a thread dedicated to this watch and wanted to see what the WUS community is doing with straps for this model. I just pulled the stickers off mine a couple of days ago and attached a RubberB cuff strap. Any wrist shot of a 300M, of any color or variant is welcomed. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PHOTOS! I'll start things off with this one:








Omega Seamaster Professional 210.32.42.20.04.001


----------



## Raym0016

I have the Blue with blue OEM rubber strap (pin and buckle) and the bracelet. I also have a 3861 speedmaster and someone asked if that bracelet fit on the seamaster but I haven't tried it. I have my doubts that the end links will be the same but it could totally change the look/comfort of the watch.


----------



## aaceofspades

Raym0016 said:


> I have the Blue with blue OEM rubber strap (pin and buckle) and the bracelet. I also have a 3861 speedmaster and someone asked if that bracelet fit on the seamaster but I haven't tried it. I have my doubts that the end links will be the same but it could totally change the look/comfort of the watch.


A photo please!


----------



## aaceofspades

aaceofspades said:


> A photo please! I haven't seen the blue with the OEM rubber strap.


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## benhoug

This one is a Watch Steward minimalist strap, which is super-comfortable...









This is the Bark & Jack grey nato...


----------



## jkpa

Here are a few of my new SMP. No plans for straps though. Loving it on bracelet.


----------



## Eric_M

Blue Erika's MN strap


----------



## aaceofspades

jkpa said:


> Here are a few of my new SMP. No plans for straps though. Loving it on bracelet.


Nice photos and yes the bracelet is great. I just like to change things up once in a while and tell myself I'm preserving my bracelet since I scratch everything pretty quickly. My white dial model doesn't show the waves nearly as much as your blue but this watch looks good in every colorway.


----------



## Sugman

Congrats on your new watch, @aaceofspades. Mine's usually on one of these...Hirsch Accent or Carbon.


----------



## Nokie

I too prefer the OEM bracelet. Guess I am old school......


----------



## JimmyBoots

Personally not a fan of the bracelet. Holding off on a OEM rubber for now. Might try a Zealande first.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

On bracelet 








On strap








My favorite watch. This thing is spectacular, love it..


----------



## Michael Day

jkpa said:


> Here are a few of my new SMP. No plans for straps though. Loving it on bracelet.
> View attachment 16025881
> View attachment 16025882
> View attachment 16025885
> View attachment 16025886
> View attachment 16025887
> View attachment 16025888
> View attachment 16025889
> View attachment 16025890


All pics same watch same bracelet??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaceofspades

JimmyBoots said:


> Personally not a fan of the bracelet. Holding off on a OEM rubber for now. Might try a Zealande first.


Thanks for mentioning Zealande. I wasn't aware of them. This looks pretty good at about half the price of an OEM strap. Hopefully someone will come across this thread with some more pics. Of course, they're out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Michael Day

Some of the many options I swap out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandy82579

Michael Day said:


> Some of the many options I swap out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where'd you get the "beads of rice" bracelet?

Sent from my keyboard using hunt and peck.


----------



## jkpa

Michael Day said:


> All pics same watch same bracelet??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yes sir - haven't taken it off the bracelet at all and won't be.


----------



## aaceofspades

Michael Day said:


>


Wow! This looks incredible. Please tell us where you found it? I want one.


----------



## Rodentman

A few strap options...first a Barton Jetson strap. I think they don't call them that anymore. $20. The second a denim from Omega I think $160. Not sure if that is available anymore though. There are many choices of course.


----------



## JimmyBoots

aaceofspades said:


> Thanks for mentioning Zealande. I wasn't aware of them. This looks pretty good at about half the price of an OEM strap. Hopefully someone will come across this thread with some more pics. Of course, they're out of stock at the moment.
> View attachment 16026343


I had one on my 2254 last year and it was very high quality. The company is small and very responsive.

However I'm on the fence with that and a OEM option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Honeymoon day 2


----------



## Derek411

Pretty standard here.


----------



## Stchambe

aaceofspades said:


> Wow! This looks incredible. Please tell us where you found it? I want one.


Authentic Watches has the NTTD titanium bracelet for sale. I think there is a 4 week wait... or something similar to that.


----------



## TransporterG

Great watch and flexible strap, bracelet options, The bezel shape and numeral font are so perfect and stylish--timeless! The horrific date window and date font on this watch, however, annoy me to no end, so I could never pull the trigger on this one. For those who can dig it, otherwise a terrific daily wearer with lots of strap/bracelet options. One watch I really wanted to like.


----------



## Jpstepancic

TransporterG said:


> Great watch and flexible strap, bracelet options, The bezel shape and numeral font are so perfect and stylish--timeless! The horrific date window and date font on this watch, however, annoy me to no end, so I could never pull the trigger on this one. For those who can dig it, otherwise a terrific daily wearer with lots of strap/bracelet options. One watch I really wanted to like.


no t a dealbreaker for me but a no date option would be incredibly sexy


----------



## DavidNYC

Great white on mesh!


----------



## Michael Day

Sandy82579 said:


> Where'd you get the "beads of rice" bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my keyboard using hunt and peck.


Not beads of rice. Mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

aaceofspades said:


> Wow! This looks incredible. Please tell us where you found it? I want one.


NTTD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

aaceofspades said:


> I couldn't find a thread dedicated to this watch and wanted to see what the WUS community is doing with straps for this model. I just pulled the stickers off mine a couple of days ago and attached a RubberB cuff strap. Any wrist shot of a 300M, of any color or variant is welcomed. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PHOTOS! I'll start things off with this one:
> View attachment 16025878





aaceofspades said:


> Honeymoon day 2
> View attachment 16026410


I didn't know RubberB made straps for Omegas. Or is this one of theirs for another watch that just so happens to work? Looks great!



Jpstepancic said:


> no t a dealbreaker for me but a no date option would be incredibly sexy


They make a few no date options. They make a special edition (not everyone's cup of tea), as well as a 43.5mm ceramic no date. Check em out!

Nekton edition








Seamaster Nekton Edition Watch 210.32.42.20.01.002 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Nekton Edition Steel watch (210.32.42.20.01.002), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com





Ceramic








Seamaster Black ceramic Anti-magnetic Watch 210.92.44.20.01.002 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Diver 300M Black ceramic watch (Ref. 210.92.44.20.01.002), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com





007 edition








Seamaster 007 Edition Watch 210.90.42.20.01.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster 007 Edition Titanium watch (210.90.42.20.01.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com





Sedna Tantalum Titanium








Diver 300M Seamaster Titanium - Tantalum - Sedna™ Gold Chronometer Watch 210.60.42.20.99.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Diver 300M Titanium - Tantalum - Sedna™ Gold watch (Ref. 210.60.42.20.99.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic...




www.omegawatches.com





Ceramic and Sedna








Diver 300M Seamaster Black ceramic Chronometer Watch 210.62.44.20.01.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Diver 300M Black ceramic watch (Ref. 210.62.44.20.01.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com





All black ceramic








Seamaster Black Black Watch 210.92.44.20.01.003 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Black Black Black ceramic watch (210.92.44.20.01.003), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com





And here's my gray dial on OEM rubber. Love this watch. Love the date window. Love the dial. Love it all! When I got it I thought I was a bracelet guy, but this rubber strap changed my mind and works so much better for me for summer.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M

The OEM rubber is my favorite because it is quite comfortable and plays nice with pool water, sweat, and sunscreen:









Didn't much care for the stock bracelet at first, but I swapped out the huge 6 position clasp for the 3 position I had gotten for my Speedy, and it's much more comfortable now:









300M GMT on an Uncle Seiko 1171 and a Fluco Hunter:


----------



## Dshirts74

On a strap








On shark-mesh


----------



## paulie8777

m









Leather - rubber - and an OEM strap and consequent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenttaehyun

I don't have Seamaster yet bud I do enjoy consume thsese pics 🤣


----------



## adgume

Absolutely love the look and feel of the steel bracelet, but I've been enjoying the Zealande Rubber Strap for the last several months.
I would, however, love to see a Zealande strap that maintains the same width across the entire length of the strap, instead of tapering down a few millimeters as it gets to the brushed metal buckle. 
Here are some pictures.























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## john64




----------



## OmegaGateway

Awsome pics from everyone. The OEM strap is high quality and lends to the comfortability. 
In terms of practicality the MN strap is super comfy and has on the fly adjustment.


----------



## Batchelor22

Dual personality!


----------



## aaceofspades

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I didn't know RubberB made straps for Omegas. Or is this one of theirs for another watch that just so happens to work? Looks great!
> 
> And here's my gray dial on OEM rubber. Love this watch. Love the date window. Love the dial. Love it all! When I got it I thought I was a bracelet guy, but this rubber strap changed my mind and works so much better for me for summer.


I hadn't seen this colorway before. I might have to put it on my wish list and have two Seamasters..

Yes, the RubberB is universal. I bought it for my Pelagos, but it's been through my collection and looks great on all my dive watches. The one you see is 22mm and I managed to squeeze it on to the Seamaster's 20mm lugs.


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SMP #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy82579

Michael Day said:


> Not beads of rice. Mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mesh, beads of rice, whatever.

So where did you get it?


----------



## aaceofspades

Stchambe said:


> Authentic Watches has the NTTD titanium bracelet for sale. I think there is a 4 week wait... or something similar to that.


Thanks for the tip. After looking at more photos, I think I'll search for another mesh bracelet for the 300M. I don't think I would like the color difference of the steel case and the titanium bracelet. If they ever produce one in steel, that could look incredible. Doubtful that will happen since it would cannibalize sales of a model for which they charge 2x.

Here's a candidate:









Steel, thick, and has the flattened look of the NTTD and doesn't taper. Problem is, I can't find it where @imranbecks said he purchased it. Nomad Watch Works.

Has anyone else seen this bracelet around? The flattened mesh is unusual.


----------



## fish70

I just got the 210.32.42.20.01.001 today and to me it feels and looks like a higher quality watch than the 2236, 2262, and 2264 that I've had (sold the 2230 and 2264 to pay for the new one) but I prefer the markers and sword hands of the old Seamasters to the new. I also liked the more visible grain of the brushed parts of the case on the older Seamasters.


----------



## Michael Day

Sandy82579 said:


> Mesh, beads of rice, whatever.
> 
> So where did you get it?


Ahh if it doesn't matter just buy any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaceofspades

For $39USD, I'm giving this a try.








Better photos coming next week. Seems like we had a rush of SMC owners posting photos and now crickets. I thought there were a lot more out there. Keep the pics coming guys.

Heimdallr Mesh Band for NTTD


----------



## Covenant

I'm up to three Erikas Originals for my SMP now.

Corsa:


















Connery:



















Shamal:


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

This just in...


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Eric_M

fish70 said:


> I just got the 210.32.42.20.01.001 today and to me it feels and looks like a higher quality watch than the 2236, 2262, and 2264 that I've had (sold the 2230 and 2264 to pay for the new one) but I prefer the markers and sword hands of the old Seamasters to the new. I also liked the more visible grain of the brushed parts of the case on the older Seamasters.
> 
> View attachment 16028247
> View attachment 16028248
> View attachment 16028252
> View attachment 16028253


Yep, the sword hands are the best. That's a really nice looking 2254


----------



## Eric_M

Covenant said:


> I'm up to three Erikas Originals for my SMP now.
> 
> Corsa:
> View attachment 16030399
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030400
> 
> 
> Connery:
> 
> View attachment 16030402
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030403
> 
> 
> Shamal:
> 
> View attachment 16030404
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030406


That Corsa looks fantastic with the black dial! I think you win.


----------



## that 1 guy

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16030505


Great looking combo! what strap is that?


----------



## MackyP

Raym0016 said:


> I have the Blue with blue OEM rubber strap (pin and buckle) and the bracelet. I also have a 3861 speedmaster and someone asked if that bracelet fit on the seamaster but I haven't tried it. I have my doubts that the end links will be the same but it could totally change the look/comfort of the watch.


Any luck with switching out the bracelet with your 3861? Pics please.


----------



## MackyP

Just a reminder, that the rubber strap that accommodates a deployant is now readily available.

Pics from @Hugg727


----------



## fish70

Eric_M said:


> Yep, the sword hands are the best. That's a really nice looking 2254


Probably just luck of the draw as well but my used 2006 2236.50 with an unknown service history ran around +/- 0.5 seconds per day as measured by my shaky finger and Watchcheck. So far my new 210.32.42.20.01.001 is running +1.3 seconds per day.


----------



## MackyP

For those who have the metal bracelet on the 300m, do you have to push significantly hard to close the clasp on your wrist? Does this eventually break in?


----------



## TheHun

Fatburger


----------



## aaceofspades

What else do you do while the wife makes you wait?


----------



## aaceofspades

that 1 guy said:


> Great looking combo! what strap is that?


RubberB cuff strap. 22mm squeezed onto 20mm.


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> For those who have the metal bracelet on the 300m, do you have to push significantly hard to close the clasp on your wrist? Does this eventually break in?


Good question. Mine is the same but I haven't worn it for more than one day. I was thinking that maybe I left some plastic in the clasp but haven't gone digging.


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> Good question. Mine is the same but I haven't worn it for more than one day. I was thinking that maybe I left some plastic in the clasp but haven't gone digging.


Same here. Plastic is still on here  Let's keep each other posted.


----------



## ILM4rcio

Hope you like it.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Morning shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

Barton leather strap.


----------



## Sugman

Maybe I'm just a contrarian. The NATO straps look really good in pics, but I'm not a fan in real life. And, the OEM rubber strap is really nice, but it's just not for me. (I know...this is why they make chocolate and vanilla.) I've really enjoyed these two Hirsch straps (rubber Accent and "waterproof" leather Carbon). They work really well when flipping between "nice casual" and more of a toolish look...and the quick disconnect spring bars make it easy to do.


----------



## MackyP

Just got a white dial over the weekend but that black version looks very tempting and having regrets now lol.

Anyone here with pics of OEM alligator or AT RUBBER straps on SMP?


----------



## Lee_K

Sugman said:


> Maybe I'm just a contrarian. The NATO straps look really good in pics, but I'm not a fan in real life. And, the OEM rubber strap is really nice, but it's just not for me. (I know...this is why they make chocolate and vanilla.)


I'm with you there, Sug. When I first got into the hobby of watch collecting, I was intrigued by all the photos that were posted by the hundreds each day of diver watches on NATOs. I've owned at least twenty in different colors over of the years and have come to the conclusion that I don't like them. Too much material underneath the watch lifts it unnaturally high off my wrist, and all that folded over extra material just looks silly. I started castrating my NATOs by cutting down the overall length and also cutting completely off the extra layer between the two lug ends, making for essentially a single-pass strap. Even then , I prefer a two piece nylon strap made with some of the premium seat belt material.

With fitted rubber straps, I've found that the angle coming off the lugs is fixed and doesn't necessarily make for a comfortable fit on my flat wrist. The Crafter Blue straps are particularly poor regarding this. Even Omega's OEM rubber strap for the Diver 300M wasn't all that great, despite all the rave reviews regularly seen here. I never wear my Seamaster with it.

A good two piece strap is now my preferred choice, much like the Hirsch straps that you seem to favor. I generally don't like bracelets as the added weight again reduces comfort for me.

To each his own, of course.


----------



## Buchmann69

Question: does anybody know if the bracelets/end links from the Ω 2254.50 and the modern Seamaster (in this thread) are interchangeable?



















^^Not my photo ^^


----------



## aaceofspades

Received this NTTD clone from Heimdallr today and you can see the missing rivet in the center. Disappointing, but the bracelet and clasp are exceptional for 40USD. The whole thing feels really good and I'm looking forward to getting one that's been properly finished.

It's going back and we'll see if they get it right the second time. Photos pending.


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> Good question. Mine is the same but I haven't worn it for more than one day. I was thinking that maybe I left some plastic in the clasp but haven't gone digging.


So I removed all the plastic from the bracelet. Still need to force the clasp shut. Any luck from your end?


----------



## aaceofspades

This one from Monstraps had a pleasant surprise. They put small tubes on the underside. I don't know if it's for venting or fit or both, but it works. The strap drops down just right onto my wrist from the lugs. Very comfortable and the red isn't too red.


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> So I removed all the plastic from the bracelet. Still need to force the clasp shut. Any luck from your end?


It will have to wait. I'm on the road and left the bracelet behind. If it closes securely, maybe it will improve with use? This is my second Omega and the clasp on my 300MC was flawless. Disappointing, but maybe they'll offer a replacement? It shouldn't be difficult to snap shut. I'll let you know.


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> It will have to wait. I'm on the road and left the bracelet behind. If it closes securely, maybe it will improve with use? This is my second Omega and the clasp on my 300MC was flawless. Disappointing, but maybe they'll offer a replacement? It shouldn't be difficult to snap shut. I'll let you know.


Ok.. I've read recently as one recommended to oil the clasp. I can't remember which thread now.

Yes it closes securely but requires so much force. Watched a ton of videos of this watch the last two days lol, the clasps are shut so effortlessly.


----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## Buchmann69

fish70 said:


> I just got the 210.32.42.20.01.001 today and to me it feels and looks like a higher quality watch than the 2236, 2262, and 2264 that I've had (sold the 2230 and 2264 to pay for the new one) but I prefer the markers and sword hands of the old Seamasters to the new. I also liked the more visible grain of the brushed parts of the case on the older Seamasters.
> 
> View attachment 16028247
> View attachment 16028248
> View attachment 16028252
> View attachment 16028253


Congratulations on your new Seamaster.

Would you check if the bracelets/end links of your old and new Seamasters are interchangeable?

Thank you in advance&#8230;


----------



## agtprvctr

Sugman said:


> Maybe I'm just a contrarian. The NATO straps look really good in pics, but I'm not a fan in real life. And, the OEM rubber strap is really nice, but it's just not for me. (I know...this is why they make chocolate and vanilla.) I've really enjoyed these two Hirsch straps (rubber Accent and "waterproof" leather Carbon). They work really well when flipping between "nice casual" and more of a toolish look...and the quick disconnect spring bars make it easy to do.
> View attachment 16034760
> 
> View attachment 16034759
> 
> View attachment 16034756
> 
> View attachment 16034757


Looks great! I find the OEM rubber strap to be a bit too long and awkwardly sized for my wrist - my ideal fit is right between two strap holes. I do appreciate the nice touch of putting the nub to keep the keeper from sliding out though.


----------



## matt.

agtprvctr said:


>


Looks awesome. I really love the 2 tone in this model. Is that yellow or Sedna gold?


----------



## agtprvctr

That's the Sedna Gold! Yeah I walked into the AD intending to buy the gray, but saw the black and Sedna gold and didn't stand a chance haha. Love the dial too. Here's a shot of when I wore it to a nice restaurant:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

agtprvctr said:


> That's the Sedna Gold! Yeah I walked into the AD intending to buy the gray, but saw the black and Sedna gold and didn't stand a chance haha. Love the dial too. Here's a shot of when I wore it to a nice restaurant:


I have the gray and love it, but that Sedna with black dial looks stunning. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

Lee_K said:


> I'm with you there, Sug. When I first got into the hobby of watch collecting, I was intrigued by all the photos that were posted by the hundreds each day of diver watches on NATOs. I've owned at least twenty in different colors over of the years and have come to the conclusion that I don't like them. Too much material underneath the watch lifts it unnaturally high off my wrist, and all that folded over extra material just looks silly.


Same here, as well. NATOs are photogenic but all the extra fabric and minders make the watch too bulky and cumbersome. If you haven't tried an Erika's strap yet, give them a go. All the versatility of a NATO without all the excess fabric, plus they're elastic and stretchy.



agtprvctr said:


> That's the Sedna Gold! Yeah I walked into the AD intending to buy the gray, but saw the black and Sedna gold and didn't stand a chance haha. Love the dial too.


Sedna looks better on a Seamaster than the Aqua Terra IMO. There's something about brushed Sedna that looks really elemental, its this raw gold look that I really love. Polished Sedna is a completely different look and one I don't enjoy nearly as much.


----------



## fish70

Buchmann69 said:


> Congratulations on your new Seamaster.
> 
> Would you check if the bracelets/end links of your old and new Seamasters are interchangeable?
> 
> Thank you in advance&#8230;


I can't. I sold them all.


----------



## matt.

agtprvctr said:


> That's the Sedna Gold! Yeah I walked into the AD intending to buy the gray, but saw the black and Sedna gold and didn't stand a chance haha. Love the dial too. Here's a shot of when I wore it to a nice restaurant:


Looks amazing! I am reading posts on my iPhone and with the lighting in pics sometimes it is hard to see the difference between yellow and Sedna. I thought I had my heart set on the blue face with yellow gold on the blue rubber. But seeing your pics is making me reconsider for the black dial with yellow gold on rubber. 
I think the black dial may be more versatile with black and dark brown straps. I'm worried the blue might be too much with the gold. 
I did get a chance to try on the black dial with Sedna on rubber a few weeks ago. To my eyes I was having trouble falling in love with the tones of the Sedna. I understand why others love it, but I just don't think it works for me.
Anyway, congrats on the great watch! I think the two tone seamasters are a real sleeper.


----------



## chocolates

agtprvctr said:


> That's the Sedna Gold! Yeah I walked into the AD intending to buy the gray, but saw the black and Sedna gold and didn't stand a chance haha. Love the dial too. Here's a shot of when I wore it to a nice restaurant:


love that reference! did you get it with the bracelet?


----------



## agtprvctr

chocolates said:


> love that reference! did you get it with the bracelet?


Alas no, just with the rubber strap, quite like it though! I'm think I'm taking a break from bracelets for a while.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap combo. Sometimes I wonder if I should've gone for the white instead of black + Sedna gold.


----------



## JimmyBoots

agtprvctr said:


> Beautiful strap combo. Sometimes I wonder if I should've gone for the white instead of black + Sedna gold.


I wrestled with the white/black version problem for a bit. I personally went with white because the dial has a more matte tone to it.

If I went with a black I think the Sedona version is the way to go. I think the gold accents make it more legible compared to the regular black one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocolates

^ agree - the black and sedna gold really pops. i also think it's the dressiest of the 300m divers (in a good way) - looks perfectly at home with a suit imo (or as much as any diver can look with a suit if we're being traditionalist)


----------



## DavidNYC

aaceofspades said:


> Received this NTTD clone from Heimdallr today and you can see the missing rivet in the center. Disappointing, but the bracelet and clasp are exceptional for 40USD. The whole thing feels really good and I'm looking forward to getting one that's been properly finished.
> 
> It's going back and we'll see if they get it right the second time. Photos pending.
> 
> View attachment 16035891


Following this to see how it turns out. Would love to upgrade my $12 mesh to this $40 mesh 

Provide that it's shipped complete and not disintegrated.


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## matt.

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 16039424


Is that a Planet Ocean bracelet? It looks so much better than the stock 300M bracelet. 
I have a 39.5 PO and the bracelet is so good!


----------



## FJR1971

matt. said:


> Is that a Planet Ocean bracelet? It looks so much better than the stock 300M bracelet.
> I have a 39.5 PO and the bracelet is so good!


No mate. Uncle Seiko. It's nice!


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.

FJR1971 said:


> No mate. Uncle Seiko. It's nice!
> View attachment 16039545


Looks great. Much better look than the OEM bracelet. How is the adjust on the clasp? I am guessing it is not the same as the Omega quick adjust.


----------



## MackyP

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Team White!


----------



## FJR1971

matt. said:


> Looks great. Much better look than the OEM bracelet. How is the adjust on the clasp? I am guessing it is not the same as the Omega quick adjust.


Yea. The clasp is nothing special. A simple pressed clasp.


----------



## SSingh1975

I traded my PO for the white dial SMP and stoked. Any recommendations for black rubber strap other than the OEM (cost wise). I think the white dial is meant for a black rubber strap (the bracelet makes it too 'bland'). I saw this on Etsy and seller confirmed its 100% rubber (and not silicon). Appears to be identical to the oem.









The HIGHEST Quality for Omega Seamaster 300 Rubber Strap 20 Mm - Etsy


This Watch Bands & Straps item by VildBoyz has 145 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 13, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## JimmyBoots

SSingh1975 said:


> I traded my PO for the white dial SMP and stoked. Any recommendations for black rubber strap other than the OEM (cost wise). I think the white dial is meant for a black rubber strap (the bracelet makes it too 'bland'). I saw this on Etsy and seller confirmed its 100% rubber (and not silicon). Appears to be identical to the oem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HIGHEST Quality for Omega Seamaster 300 Rubber Strap 20 Mm - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Watch Bands & Straps item by VildBoyz has 145 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 13, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I would stay away from those. The holes might not line up causing fitment issues and it may not have a hard insert where the spring bars go in. Also the buckle might be garbage and uncomfortable.

For like $10 more I highly recommend the Tropic Strap (Tropic strap - Home - The best watch strap ever for a dive watch) Very high quality and made by the folks that produce Doxa watches. It also come in many colors.










For $175 I would also recommend Zealande. High quality and fits nicely on the watches they are made for. Also comes in a variety of colors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

JimmyBoots said:


> I would stay away from those. The holes might not line up causing fitment issues and it may not have a hard insert where the spring bars go in. Also the buckle might be garbage and uncomfortable.
> 
> For like $10 more I highly recommend the Tropic Strap (Tropic strap - Home - The best watch strap ever for a dive watch) Very high quality and made by the folks that produce Doxa watches. It also come in many colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $175 I would also recommend Zealande. High quality and fits nicely on the watches they are made for. Also comes in a variety of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear the Zealande is a quality strap. I ordered one a couple of weeks ago but it's backordered until sometime this month. In the meantime, I picked up a red Monstraps in rubber and I'm very impressed with the quality. The only thing it's missing are curved lugs but that's OK since I can use it on my other 20mm pieces.

That Tropic looks great on your Seamaster.


----------



## SSingh1975

Actually..just ordered these ...did a google search and seems a lot of Rolex owners are using this for their sub . Its on 40% discount right now. Ordered the jet black for $123.








OMEGA SEAMASTER STRAP - JET BLACK RUBBER


HORUS JET BLACK RUBBER STRAP FOR OMEGA SEAMASTER. - DEEP, TRUE BLACK COLOR - COMES PREINSTALLED WITH OUR 18MM TANG BUCKLE IN YOUR CHOICE OF COLOR - COMES WITH TWO STAINLESS STEEL SPRING BARS TO ENSURE A PERFECT FIT - 20MM LUG WIDTH, 18MM BUCKLE WIDTH - MADE OF DURABLE, WATERPROOF RUBBER TO...




www.horusstraps.com


----------



## JimmyBoots

Well I just stopped by a OB to check out the Rubber strap. I didn't want to purchase this online or second hand because I've owned all of the competitors that were in the running.

I ended up buying it and it was a hard pill to swallow at $300+.

Impressions are that it's more of a bracelet than a strap IMO. It's much stiffer than the Zealande or the Tropic. But it feels more comfortable to me.

The fixed keeper is molded on and I was told there's a ti insert in there. I'll take that with a grain of salt, but I like the setup. The floating keeper has a tab that locks into the last strap hole. It works very well.

Also the raised portions of the strap act as two little "bumpers" imo. I like this a lot as I always knocking my watch on something.

The buckle has a nice curve to it so it sits flat when on your wrist.

Overall it's much nicer than the options I've had on different Seamasters.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JimmyBoots said:


> Well I just stopped by a OB to check out the Rubber strap. I didn't want to purchase this online or second hand because I've owned all of the competitors that were in the running.
> 
> I ended up buying it and it was a hard pill to swallow at $300+.
> 
> Impressions are that it's more of a bracelet than a strap IMO. It's much stiffer than the Zealande or the Tropic. But it feels more comfortable to me.
> 
> The fixed keeper is molded on and I was told there's a ti insert in there. I'll take that with a grain of salt, but I like the setup. The floating keeper has a tab that locks into the last strap hole. It works very well.
> 
> Also the raised portions of the strap act as two little "bumpers" imo. I like this a lot as I always knocking my watch on something.
> 
> The buckle has a nice curve to it so it sits flat when on your wrist.
> 
> Overall it's much nicer than the options I've had on different Seamasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. I'm a big fan of buying OEM stuff, knowing full well there are some awesome aftermarket options as well. There are a lot of little design features in this "simple" little rubber strap and pin buckle. You mentioned the insert in the first keeper loop, which does indeed help, and also the little notch in the second keeper loop, which keeps it in place. The design of the pin buckle is also quite nice and matches the aesthetic of the watch case. I also find it to be a very comfortable strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

JimmyBoots said:


> Well I just stopped by a OB to check out the Rubber strap. I didn't want to purchase this online or second hand because I've owned all of the competitors that were in the running.
> 
> I ended up buying it and it was a hard pill to swallow at $300+.
> 
> Impressions are that it's more of a bracelet than a strap IMO. It's much stiffer than the Zealande or the Tropic. But it feels more comfortable to me.
> 
> The fixed keeper is molded on and I was told there's a ti insert in there. I'll take that with a grain of salt, but I like the setup. The floating keeper has a tab that locks into the last strap hole. It works very well.
> 
> Also the raised portions of the strap act as two little "bumpers" imo. I like this a lot as I always knocking my watch on something.
> 
> The buckle has a nice curve to it so it sits flat when on your wrist.
> 
> Overall it's much nicer than the options I've had on different Seamasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The OEM rubber is top notch. They now also come with a deployant for a couple hundred more but that pin and buckle is extremely well executed, I haven't felt the need to "upgrade" yet (partially because I wear it on the bracelet most of the time. Congrats, that looks great!


----------



## SSingh1975

Omega still needs to step up their rubber strap bucket to breitlings level. My old breitling rubber strap with their adjustable clasp is one of the greatest designs.


----------



## MackyP

JimmyBoots said:


> Well I just stopped by a OB to check out the Rubber strap. I didn't want to purchase this online or second hand because I've owned all of the competitors that were in the running.
> 
> I ended up buying it and it was a hard pill to swallow at $300+.
> 
> Impressions are that it's more of a bracelet than a strap IMO. It's much stiffer than the Zealande or the Tropic. But it feels more comfortable to me.
> 
> The fixed keeper is molded on and I was told there's a ti insert in there. I'll take that with a grain of salt, but I like the setup. The floating keeper has a tab that locks into the last strap hole. It works very well.
> 
> Also the raised portions of the strap act as two little "bumpers" imo. I like this a lot as I always knocking my watch on something.
> 
> The buckle has a nice curve to it so it sits flat when on your wrist.
> 
> Overall it's much nicer than the options I've had on different Seamasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. Are you aware that they now offer straps that can accommodate the deployant clasps? If you have a clasp on hand, this may be a better route. I have both on order.


----------



## JimmyBoots

MackyP said:


> Thanks for sharing. Are you aware that they now offer straps that can accommodate the deployant clasps? If you have a clasp on hand, this may be a better route. I have both on order.


Yes, my OB didn't have any. Also I didn't think I would be interested in a Omega deployant rubber strap.

I'm not a fan on how the extra strap material is kept under the clasp, also the hole are round where the clap pin secures the strap. Overall it seems like a less secure strap to me over the traditional buckle clasp. YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1




----------



## TheHun

Lunch


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## agtprvctr

TheHun said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 16041051


I like eating with it too


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> Ok.. I've read recently as one recommended to oil the clasp. I can't remember which thread now.
> 
> Yes it closes securely but requires so much force. Watched a ton of videos of this watch the last two days lol, the clasps are shut so effortlessly.


I checked my clasp and there's no plastic. There's a noticeable difference from my other SM clasp, but it's not so bad that I can't live with it. I might not have noticed if I hadn't used a different SM clasp before, but it definitely needs more force to close. My first SM was perfect and unnoticeable. This one needs more pressure than a clasp at this price should require. Here's some photos to compare to yours.

Pin looks OK









When closed, it looks a bit irregular around the edges at 10 and 4 but I don't have anything to compare it to.









Releasing it feels normal. I took this while squeezing both buttons.









Like I said, I can live with mine. I don't wear it much, but I might get around to visiting an Omega boutique to see what they'll do about it. It should be perfect.

I just read a post about a 300 stuck to some guys wrist. He had to go to a OB and have them unscrew a link to take off the bracelet. Also a newer SM300. Maybe Omega had a bad run of clasps recently.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Just an FYI in the event anyone is interested in straps and bracelets for the SMP 300M, I am selling a BNIB OEM blue rubber strap for the 300M and a BNIB OEM Speedmaster 25th Anniversary bracelet that fits the 300M (have the appropriate Uncle Seiko endlinks to make it work).


----------



## chocolates

aaceofspades said:


> I checked my clasp and there's no plastic. There's a noticeable difference from my other SM clasp, but it's not so bad that I can't live with it. I might not have noticed if I hadn't used a different SM clasp before, but it definitely needs more force to close. My first SM was perfect and unnoticeable. This one needs more pressure than a clasp at this price should require. Here's some photos to compare to yours.
> 
> Pin looks OK
> View attachment 16041198
> 
> 
> When closed, it looks a bit irregular around the edges at 10 and 4 but I don't have anything to compare it to.
> View attachment 16041202
> 
> 
> Releasing it feels normal. I took this while squeezing both buttons.
> View attachment 16041204
> 
> 
> Like I said, I can live with mine. I don't wear it much, but I might get around to visiting an Omega boutique to see what they'll do about it. It should be perfect.
> 
> I just read a post about a 300 stuck to some guys wrist. He had to go to a OB and have them unscrew a link to take off the bracelet. Also a newer SM300. Maybe Omega had a bad run of clasps recently.


i had this issue with one of the steel seamasters i tried at the ad, but the sedna/blue and sedna/black ones had perfectly amazing clasp action. wonder if there's a correlation there?


----------



## aaceofspades

Who knows- For what they charge, it should just be perfect.

Here's how I avoid clasp problems:


----------



## aaceofspades

Wrist_Watcher said:


> Just an FYI in the event anyone is interested in straps and bracelets for the SMP 300M, I am selling a BNIB OEM blue rubber strap for the 300M and a BNIB OEM Speedmaster 25th Anniversary bracelet that fits the 300M (have the appropriate Uncle Seiko endlinks to make it work).


Photos would make your post more compelling.


----------



## SSingh1975

U know that combo requires some good ass chardonnay !!! Like a $30 bottle will work wonders here !!

Just had fried chicken 2 days ago with some spanish Cava and it went really really well.



agtprvctr said:


> I like eating with it too


----------



## aaceofspades

SSingh1975 said:


> U know that combo requires some good ass chardonnay !!! Like a $30 bottle will work wonders here !!
> 
> Just had fried chicken 2 days ago with some spanish Cava and it went really really well.


If you don't post a photo, it didn't happen 😂


----------



## agtprvctr

SSingh1975 said:


> U know that combo requires some good ass chardonnay !!! Like a $30 bottle will work wonders here !!
> 
> Just had fried chicken 2 days ago with some spanish Cava and it went really really well.


Bahaha well I was in the office so a glass of wine would've been a little tricky to pull off, agreed though!


----------



## Smithsj716

Staib Bracelet just arrived today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Smithsj716 said:


> Staib Bracelet just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. How about the clasp? Any good? Photo?


----------



## Michael Day

Smithsj716 said:


> Staib Bracelet just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one looks very thick. May be the photo but it looks like it's bigger than the lugs? Which actual model is this one please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chocolates

aaceofspades said:


> Who knows- For what they charge, it should just be perfect.
> 
> Here's how I avoid clasp problems:
> View attachment 16042739
> 
> View attachment 16042745


which strap is this? i am intrigued


----------



## aaceofspades

chocolates said:


> which strap is this? i am intrigued


You can get one here. Best sailcloth strap I've found so far. No leather lining, so it's waterproof.








Monstraps omega sailcloth watch strap
Tactical Sailcloth - Black (White Stitches)


----------



## MackyP

Clasp is breaking in, not as difficult to close now.


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Josh R.

Christopher Ward blue hybrid strap. The color match is perfect! I alternate between this, the OEM bracelet, and the Staib mesh bracelet.


----------



## jkpa

Josh R. said:


> Christopher Ward blue hybrid strap. The color match is perfect! I alternate between this, the OEM bracelet, and the Staib mesh bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16045631
> View attachment 16045632
> View attachment 16045633
> View attachment 16045635
> View attachment 16045637


wow that looks great! I have a CW blue hybrid quick release strap. Maybe I will try that too.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16045571
> View attachment 16045572


Really nice shots. I need to learn how to get macros better. The first pic there really makes the hands look cool and almost steely gray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really nice shots. I need to learn how to get macros better. The first pic there really makes the hands look cool and almost steely gray.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a fun macro for ya..straight from my last Galaxy phone.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Here's a fun macro for ya..straight from my last Galaxy phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Dang that's a goodun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really nice shots. I need to learn how to get macros better. The first pic there really makes the hands look cool and almost steely gray.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This watch looks different in every light. I just get lucky now and then. Today was a cloudy sky to make it gray I guess. The dial on this watch is incredible.


----------



## ILM4rcio

I'm playing with my new phone microscope camera and I spotted that the bezel number's lacquer has bubbles









Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

aaceofspades said:


> You can get one here. Best sailcloth strap I've found so far.
> View attachment 16044780
> 
> 
> Tactical Sailcloth - Black (White Stitches)


Thanks for the link ! Just ordered one.


----------



## SSingh1975

Guess the white dial is the most popular?


----------



## aaceofspades

SSingh1975 said:


> Guess the white dial is the most popular?
> View attachment 16046800


Seems like it with all of the posts here, but I think I see more blue everywhere. Ran into a guy at the gas station yesterday with a black on rubber. He told me the blue was his second choice. I bought the white because I was looking to have a white dial in my collection. This is one of the very few I like in white.


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> Seems like it with all of the posts here, but I think I see more blue everywhere. Ran into a guy at the gas station yesterday with a black on rubber. He told me the blue was his second choice. I bought the white because I was looking to have a white dial in my collection. This is one of the very few I like in white.


Black was a close second for me. Almost got the chrome dial, and really like the Blue dial


----------



## SSingh1975

Lets turn this in to a "Fried Chicken and fine wine" thread!!


----------



## Sugman

SSingh1975 said:


> I traded my PO for the white dial SMP and stoked. Any recommendations for black rubber strap other than the OEM (cost wise). I think the white dial is meant for a black rubber strap (the bracelet makes it too 'bland'). I saw this on Etsy and seller confirmed its 100% rubber (and not silicon). Appears to be identical to the oem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HIGHEST Quality for Omega Seamaster 300 Rubber Strap 20 Mm - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Watch Bands & Straps item by VildBoyz has 145 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 13, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


People probably get tired of me saying it, but check out the HIrsch Accent.


----------



## aaceofspades

In the right light, the dial looks silver instead of white.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## thxv009

So does someone know the Part number of the new deployment rubber in black? And is it as comfy as the buckle rubber?


----------



## jkpa

Lume. James Lu&#8230;. Uh what was the question? ? ?️‍♀


----------



## Zedd88

I sometimes use a greyish denim strap for my Omega:








Or wear it in the usual NATO:








But I still like it best in it's bracelet:


----------



## Dohnut

love this watch&#8230;


----------



## agtprvctr

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


Nice shot, nailed the lighting


----------



## aaceofspades

@MackyP, I soaked the bracelet in warm, soapy water and voila! Clasp closes normally. Must have been something in there making it stick. After all that, I decided to give it some wrist time. Super comfortable.


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> @MackyP, I soaked the bracelet in warm, soapy water and voila! Clasp closes normally. Must have been something in there making it stick. After all that, I decided to give it some wrist time. Super comfortable.
> View attachment 16049415


I happened to clean my SMP two nights ago under running warm water. It fixed my clasp problem. Could it be that Omega stuffed some grease in there? I'm just glad my clasp works now. Rubbed the scratches on the bracelet where the clasp hit hit with some green scotch guard sponge, good as new.


----------



## Titan II

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


That, sir, is a stunning photograph. Very well executed!!👏👏👏

Rene


----------



## aaceofspades

DavidNYC said:


> Following this to see how it turns out. Would love to upgrade my $12 mesh to this $40 mesh
> 
> Provide that it's shipped complete and not disintegrated.


Still waiting on Heimdallr to ship a new one. They told me not to return the defective piece.


----------



## johare

This came in yesterday. Love it so far in comparison to my previous gen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

johare said:


> This came in yesterday. Love it so far in comparison to my previous gen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normally a black dial guy, but there's something about the new white that won me over.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

johare said:


> Normally a black dial guy, but there's something about the new white that won me over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I think I would have regretted getting another color besides the white version. Wear it in good health!


----------



## johare

MackyP said:


> Same here. I think I would have regretted getting another color besides the white version. Wear it in good health!


Thank you! For me I think it's the contrast with the black hands that makes me like it so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut

Light grey ISOfrane is my favorite after 8 years of owning this watch.


----------



## MackyP

Ayreonaut said:


> Light grey ISOfrane is my favorite after 8 years of owning this watch.


That's sick. Link pls.


----------



## Sugman

It's really hard to beat this watch. These things have about everything someone could look for. A strap/bracelet change takes it from a little dressy to casual. It has a little bling, but not too much. It's good and accurate. The He valve has even begun to grow on me as a characterizing trait of the watch.


----------



## MackyP

Alligator strap pics?


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

What do u guys think of the white dial with blue rubber strap? I'm RMA'ing my black Horus strap today and toying with the idea of the blue Zealande rubber strap (which a lot of people here are using). cheers.


----------



## atcq

Zedd88 said:


> I sometimes use a greyish denim strap for my Omega:
> View attachment 16048202
> 
> Or wear it in the usual NATO:
> View attachment 16048205
> 
> But I still like it best in it's bracelet:
> View attachment 16048209


Killer straps. I own the blue version but keep it on the bracelet, it just isn't as versatile as this black version. However I've bought a brown horween strap which hasn't been delivered yet- lets see how it goes.


----------



## aaceofspades

SSingh1975 said:


> What do u guys think of the white dial with blue rubber strap? I'm RMA'ing my black Horus strap today and toying with the idea of the blue Zealande rubber strap (which a lot of people here are using). cheers.
> 
> View attachment 16052531


White and black matches everything. I'm curious- why are you returning the Horus strap?


----------



## SSingh1975

^^ the horus strap looks and feels really good but wouldn't fit. I noticed the plastic insert is not manufactured correctly ...I think it's meant for the older ceremic model. 

I emailed them and asked if the strap was tested on the current gen and they said to rma it which pretty much answers that. Too bad zealande is backordered for the black color till end of August. 

So I ordered another black/red nato instead 😀.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I personally like the white and blue. Not exactly the same but close.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

What I love about the smp is it's a strap monster unlike the PO I owned before. Rubber, bracelet and tons of leather straps out there for the 20mm lugs!!


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

JimmyBoots said:


> I personally like the white and blue. Not exactly the same but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks brilliant, is that the TROPIC strap? I loved their strap but their 20mm strap tapers to 16mm instead of 18mm so I wouldn't have been able to use the OEM buckle.


----------



## SSingh1975

Put mine on black/red nato (BlueShark). Might leave it like this for a while ..I think the red accents goes well with the red lettering.


----------



## aaceofspades

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice mesh bracelet. Would you tell us who makes it? Thanks.


----------



## Paulsky

Really becoming attached to this watch. When I first got it I was thinking I'd flip it after a few months, but the more I wear it the more it grows on me.


----------



## Paulsky

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Sugman

SSingh1975 said:


> Put mine on black/red nato (BlueShark). Might leave it like this for a while ..I think the red accents goes well with the red lettering.
> View attachment 16054677
> 
> 
> View attachment 16054678


After seeing this, I bet the red Hirsch Ayrton would look good on the whited-dialed SMP - Hirsch AYRTON Carbon Embossed Performance Watch Strap in BLACK / RED &#8230; or maybe the Robby.


----------



## Smithsj716

aaceofspades said:


> Very nice mesh bracelet. Would you tell us who makes it? Thanks.


It's a Staib. Haven't been able to take it off!

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/p...-mesh-watch-bracelet-polished-stainless-steel


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Smithsj716 said:


> It's a Staib. Haven't been able to take it off!
> 
> Staib 2784 2785 Heavy Polished Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks perfect with that clasp and thickness. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tbensous

Smithsj716 said:


> It's a Staib. Haven't been able to take it off!
> 
> Staib 2784 2785 Heavy Polished Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the additional photos. One more question, from some comments I saw some people were complaining that the strap is too long for smaller wrists?
Do you use it at the tightest setting ? How big if you wrist ?

Wondering if this would be too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## aaceofspades

tbensous said:


> Thanks for the additional photos. One more question, from some comments I saw some people were complaining that the strap is too long for smaller wrists?
> Do you use it at the tightest setting ? How big if you wrist ?
> 
> Wondering if this would be too big for my 6.5" wrist.


I was wondering the same. From the Staib link @Smithsj716 posted:

150mm (Regular) length is easily shortened to 137.5mm (5-3/8") or lengthened to 157.5mm (6-1/4"), using micro-adjustments in the buckle.
Add 50mm for the watch and the smallest size would be 187.5mm or 7.38in. Looks like @Smithsj716 wears his loose.

Maybe my math is wrong, but it seems like you need a larger than average wrist to wear these if an average wrist is 7.25in or 184mm.


----------



## aaceofspades

Staying with the sailcloth for now.


----------



## vlpix

Fresh out of the AD , my new Tokyo2020 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut

MackyP said:


> Alligator strap pics?


Not on a diver, no.


----------



## chocolates

speedy nato :^)


----------



## Brekel

mine on a Unkle Seiko US1450 with Seamaster endlinks.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Dohnut said:


> Not on a diver, no.


Probably rubber but looks decent on the PO.


----------



## MackyP

Brekel said:


> mine on a Unkle Seiko US1450 with Seamaster endlinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Very nice. Solid links available and will an OEM clasp work?


----------



## Brekel

MackyP said:


> Very nice. Solid links available and will an OEM clasp work?


it has the (new?) solid end links from Unkle Seiko that fit perfectly. Don't know about the OEM clasp...this one feels a little fragile.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

I finally resized the bracelet on mine today (after owning it for almost 2 weeks). I know some critic the non tapered bracelet but I think its perfect. Fitting is excellent and even with the bracelet on, the watch doesnt feel any heavier (unlike my PO I owned previously). I'm waiting for Zealande to stock up the black rubber strap and once they do, I'll switch between bracelet and rubber and thats it (rubber for summer and bracelet for winter).

PS: I left the plastic wrapper still on the clasp..lol. Paranoid me!


----------



## deepsea03

2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## aaceofspades

deepsea03 said:


> 2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


Coco has good taste in timepieces


----------



## thxv009

To the rubber owners: can you wear the SMP on rubber with a nice knit pullover in fall/winter? Or should I buy the bracelet. In summer now the rubber is good but idk if I can wear it in winter 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lee_K

thxv009 said:


> To the rubber owners: can you wear the SMP on rubber with a nice knit pullover in fall/winter? Or should I buy the bracelet. In summer now the rubber is good but idk if I can wear it in winter


Is this a fashion-related question, or one of comfort?

Fashion answer: It's what you think looks appropriate. I find that a leather strap gives a dressier appearance. Remember that _no one_ cares what watch you wear in today's society.

Comfort answer: In colder conditions, rubber can be less pliant and perhaps slightly less comfortable on the wrist. But we're talking about a minute difference in how it feels and by no means is something that is going to make you scream in agony.

A stainless steel bracelet adds significant weight to a watch, sometimes 50% or more. I always opt for a leather, nylon, or rubber strap in order to keep the watch light on my wrist. The bracelet stays in the box, unworn and therefore more appealing for the next owner when I inevitably sell It.


----------



## SSingh1975

With fall creeping up for 1/2 of the world, anyone tried any leather strap on the 300m yet? With the short lugs, pretty sure most leather straps would leave strap gap. Had same issue on my old PO. Or maybe I can try a oiled leather nato instead.......I'm thinking a cognac alligator strap for my white dial smp.


----------



## JimmyBoots

For fall I'm going with leather. I don't care if it's a diver this watch is a strap monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> For $39USD, I'm giving this a try.
> View attachment 16030160
> 
> Better photos coming next week. Seems like we had a rush of SMC owners posting photos and now crickets. I thought there were a lot more out there. Keep the pics coming guys.
> 
> Heimdallr Mesh Band for NTTD


Any update on this one you purchased?


----------



## Sugman

I know some don't like leather on divers, but a hybrid strap is a good option to handle the sweat, etc. I think it changes up the look of the SMP nicely, too, and I don't hesitate to get mine wet.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I just got the black Gen 2 tropic strap for my SMP. It feels softer than the older version blue one I have.

By far this is the best bang for buck on a strap. $79 shipped and more comfortable than the OEM.

My personal opinion is Tropic > OEM rubber > Zealande










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

^ but Zealande is the ONLY brand that offers OEM style curved flushed fit. Everything else leaves strap gap (one of my minor peeves  ).

I had the Horus jet black rubber (almost as good as oem if not better) but it didnt fit the newer 300m so I returned it.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I get that. I’m referring to the comfort of these straps. 

I think Zealande makes an excellent product but the Tropic at half the price edges it out. 

Can’t really go wrong with any of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcb272

New C&B nato strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

JimmyBoots said:


> I just got the black Gen 2 tropic strap for my SMP. It feels softer than the older version blue one I have.
> 
> By far this is the best bang for buck on a strap. $79 shipped and more comfortable than the OEM.
> 
> My personal opinion is Tropic > OEM rubber > Zealande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to confirm the Tropic 2.0 still tapers to 16mm right? So I'd have to use their buckle instead of OEM buckle? Thanks.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Yep 16mm. That taper is one of the reasons I think this strap is better than the OEM rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

I found my Crafter blue 22mm navy blue rubber in my strap box. Trimmed the edges and was able to fit it on the smp. SO very comfortable. I think the white dial looks the best on black/blue rubber strap as u get more contrast (vs the oem bracelet).


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> Any update on this one you purchased?


Yes, further back in the thread I posted a photo showing the bracelet with a missing rivet. They agreed to exchange it, but it hasn't been delivered yet.

I was really interested in the Staib @Smithsj716 posted but they're too long for my 7 1/4" wrist. Really nice bracelet. Maybe they'll make a smaller one in the future.


----------



## Smithsj716

tbensous said:


> Thanks for the additional photos. One more question, from some comments I saw some people were complaining that the strap is too long for smaller wrists?
> Do you use it at the tightest setting ? How big if you wrist ?
> 
> Wondering if this would be too big for my 6.5" wrist.


I actually have mine adjusted to the longest setting on the 12 o clock side and second to longest on the 6 o clock. I have a 7.25" wrist last time I checked and prefer a looser fit for SoCal weather.

Admittedly I didn't do any math when ordering the bracelet so it thankfully worked out well in the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Hello Team 300m. I purchased my very first Omega NATO after all these years. Would like to hear your opinion about what I picked to include your thoughts if the OEM NATO's are worth it. Also, I had to add $10 for the spring bar tool. Didn't this used to be free? I have a 7676 and just wanted to see if the omega version will work better.


----------



## SSingh1975

^ The general consensus is the the Omega nato is just a highly priced strap. Tons of solid brands like Crown-n-Buckle and BluShark that makes similar natos ..for $40. Only difference is the buckle have the Omega logo so they can get away with charging an arm and leg. Put it this way..Omega saw the popularity of natos so they decided to make their own and slam the logo so they can charge people $200+ knowing someone will buy it.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I wouldn’t say that’s the general consensus. My experience is that Omega makes the best natos full stop. The quality, softness, stitching, hardware, and buying experience is one of a luxury product. 

Check out some omega unboxing videos on YouTube to get a better idea of what I’m talking about. 

The problem is are they $100+ better than their closest competitor. That’s a personal decision and for me no. The strap I had was very nice but I moved it along, natos in general are not for me. 

However if I was going to wear my $4k watch exclusively on a nato I would pick an Omega. At that point the $100 difference is meaningless in the long run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> Hello Team 300m. I purchased my very first Omega NATO after all these years. Would like to hear your opinion about what I picked to include your thoughts if the OEM NATO's are worth it. Also, I had to add $10 for the spring bar tool. Didn't this used to be free? I have a 7676 and just wanted to see if the omega version will work better.
> View attachment 16062659


I like the orange and black. Looking forward to a photo on your wrist.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

James Bond will Return&#8230;..


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MackyP

My new fave. Waiting delivery for a 50th anniversary flat link bracelet. Coming soon


----------



## JP(Canada)

Two tone YG here on a rainy day.


----------



## SSingh1975

^ not a fan of gold tone watches but I really dig this one !!!


----------



## chocolates

the two tone seamasters really hit different


----------



## abccoin

SSingh1975 said:


> ^ The general consensus is the the Omega nato is just a highly priced strap. Tons of solid brands like Crown-n-Buckle and BluShark that makes similar natos ..for $40. Only difference is the buckle have the Omega logo so they can get away with charging an arm and leg. Put it this way..Omega saw the popularity of natos so they decided to make their own and slam the logo so they can charge people $200+ knowing someone will buy it.


I'm sorry but have to disagree. Omega's natos are absolutely the best, and I have tried the other "high end" natos. They do come close in some aspects, but Omega's material and hardware are both better. Whether someone wants to pay the ridiculous premium for it is up to them, but I don't think it is a situation where their product is equal to the competitors.


----------



## aaceofspades

abccoin said:


> I'm sorry but have to disagree. Omega's natos are absolutely the best, and I have tried the other "high end" natos. They do come close in some aspects, but Omega's material and hardware are both better. Whether someone wants to pay the ridiculous premium for it is up to them, but I don't think it is a situation where their product is equal to the competitors.


I'm interested to see if @MackyP agrees. After I saw the photo he posted, I found myself browsing their collection.


----------



## SSingh1975

Cheap $34 amazon rubber strap but really liking it . 20mm quick change pins but fit well.


----------



## chocolates

aaceofspades said:


> I'm interested to see if @MackyP agrees. After I saw the photo he posted, I found myself browsing their collection.


they're for sure the best natos out there, but whether the price difference is worth the marginal gain is up to you

though personally, given that omega is a luxury watch, you might as well get the branded nato strap for it - i don't think its terribly ridiculous, especially secondhand prices. i will say though that depending on how tight you like your natos the edge of the omega branded keeper might dig into your skin, though it doesn't bother me much


----------



## MackyP

chocolates said:


> they're for sure the best natos out there, but whether the price difference is worth the marginal gain is up to you
> 
> though personally, given that omega is a luxury watch, you might as well get the branded nato strap for it - i don't think its terribly ridiculous, especially secondhand prices. i will say though that depending on how tight you like your natos the edge of the omega branded keeper might dig into your skin, though it doesn't bother me much


Thanks. Pls do share pictures of your OEM Natos.

@*abccoin as well please.*


----------



## USMC0311

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


I'm getting strong GoldenEye vibes from this pic


----------



## aaceofspades

I like the grey color more than I like this strap but it's not an easy color to find.


----------



## chocolates

MackyP said:


> Thanks. Pls do share pictures of your OEM Natos.
> 
> @*abccoin as well please.*












i think it looks a fair bit nicer than cheaper natos, and i like that it has the omega branding on it


----------



## MackyP

chocolates said:


> i think it looks a fair bit nicer than cheaper natos, and i like that it has the omega branding on it


Not bad! Etsy?


----------



## MackyP

My new bracelet is in. More excited now than when I purchased the SMP two weeks ago. Just waiting for the solid end links.


----------



## abccoin

MackyP said:


> Thanks. Pls do share pictures of your OEM Natos.
> 
> @*abccoin as well please.*


Omega on the right, phenomenato on the left. Both great quality.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.

JP(Canada) said:


> Two tone YG here on a rainy day.


Awesome watch. Omega really did something right with the two tone on the seamaster. The brushed gold has a great look to it.


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## JP(Canada)

matt. said:


> Awesome watch. Omega really did something right with the two tone on the seamaster. The brushed gold has a great look to it.


Thanks. I agree. The brushed gold tipped the scales for me enough to try my first serious two tone watch. The Ceragold bezel is also really well executed, IMO.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## chocolates

omega's rubber strap is probably my favorite i've ever tried!


----------



## Cod Holliday

I can't believe I have been missing out on this thread while overtiming and fathering...


----------



## SSingh1975

I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).


----------



## MackyP

SSingh1975 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).
> View attachment 16068487


I'm totally with you. Love the heft and the build of the stock bracelet. I'm just a watch guy who likes to switch things a bit and be different. Nice shot by the way!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

SSingh1975 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).
> View attachment 16068487


I switched to the smaller 300 2014 clasp with micro adjustment and it's literally perfect now.


----------



## Cod Holliday

SSingh1975 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).


You aren't alone in that. I have commented on that several times in the past. I have never had a problem with OEM bracelet and until I got on WUS and became acquainted with Rolex afficianados I didn't know that non-tapered bracelets aren't prescribed in the bible and are restricting of one's chances to get in to the garden. You know the green garden where only the chosen ones are allowed.

I love my seamaster on OEM bracelet, I have always worn it as such and don't intend to change it either.


----------



## MackyP

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I switched to the smaller 300 2014 clasp with micro adjustment and it's literally perfect now.


Where did you purchase and pls do share comparison pics.


----------



## MackyP

Cod Holliday said:


> You aren't alone in that. I have commented on that several times in the past. I have never had a problem with OEM bracelet and until I got on WUS and became acquainted with Rolex afficianados I didn't know that non-tapered bracelets aren't prescribed in the bible and are restricting of one's chances to get in to the garden. You know the green garden where only the chosen ones are allowed.
> 
> I love my seamaster on OEM bracelet, I have always worn it as such and don't intend to change it either.


Prescribed by the Bible lol. This is how Omega designed it to include the original iteration, I have no complaints. May not be as appealing as an oyster bracelet, but I can live with it. I'm not the one who spent millions in R&D hehe.


----------



## Relo60

Cheers to all 😊👋🏼👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## aaceofspades

SSingh1975 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).
> View attachment 16068487


I like the bracelet very much and it's extremely comfortable and adjustable. The only bracelet I've used that is just slightly better is on the Pelagos because it's much lighter, has an extra adjustment and has a more casual look. That said, my 300m bracelet will see action when I need to dress up, which isn't often.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

MackyP said:


> Where did you purchase and pls do share comparison pics.


I'll try and do a video next week so you can all see the difference. Makes it feel lighter, and I have more links to look at.
I have a Seamaster 300, so I was able to pick up a new one from the boutique. But perhaps there's ways of getting it way cheaper aftermarket


----------



## 72hotrod

SSingh1975 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).
> View attachment 16068487


You are not alone...there are many here among us


----------



## Nolander

SSingh1975 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this thread who actually thinks the oem bracelet is perfect. I don't mind the non taper or the old school 5 link bracelet and the adjustable clasp makes mirco adjusting on the fly for a perfect fit in all weather. And a bracelet that doesnt rattle at all (eat that Rolex).
> View attachment 16068487


Agreed. It's very comfortable and seems to balance the watch (weight wise) very well. I'm not sure why a bracelet has to be tapered to be good. It's different in a good way from all the oyster style bracelets out there. The adjustable clasp is very convenient. I have never tried the rubber though, so maybe I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Nolander said:


> Agreed. It's very comfortable and seems to balance the watch (weight wise) very well. I'm not sure why a bracelet has to be tapered to be good. It's different in a good way from all the oyster style bracelets out there. The adjustable clasp is very convenient. I have never tried the rubber though, so maybe I don't know what I am missing.


Yes. Don't get me wrong, this is not a comparison to Oyster which is in a class of its own. But, there's something special about the SMP bracelet. Its very unique, you can always tell a SMP from across the room with its 5 link bracelet and HEV. You can't say that about many other watches. To me, that adds to the character.


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Just got a Staib mesh today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## aaceofspades

rickvarnadoe said:


> Just got a Staib mesh today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your wrist size? Looks great.


----------



## rickvarnadoe

aaceofspades said:


> What's your wrist size? Looks great.


8 inch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Almost there.. resized and all. Just waiting for USPS to deliver the solid end links  Any minute now! How much do the stock bracelets go for? Two weeks old still with plastic on clasp..


----------



## JimmyBoots

MackyP said:


> Almost there.. resized and all. Just waiting for USPS to deliver the solid end links  Any minute now! How much do the stock bracelets go for? Two weeks old still with plastic on clasp..
> 
> View attachment 16070644
> View attachment 16070654


This seems to be the best combo imo. The end links you are waiting on are the Uncle Seiko flat link ones right?

Btw did you source the bracelet from a boutique?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

JimmyBoots said:


> This seems to be the best combo imo. The end links you are waiting on are the Uncle Seiko flat link ones right?
> 
> Btw did you source the bracelet from a boutique?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes on US end links. Really didn't want to use hollow end links for such a new watch  Wouldn't have purchased from the bracelet from a forum member if US did not offer these.


----------



## MackyP

Quick comparison of the clasps for those who are interested.


----------



## MackyP

False alarm. Larry sent me the wrong links  Great communication. He will make it right. Going on NATO for the meantime. First attempt..


----------



## JimmyBoots

Oof sorry to hear. Larry’s great though, he fixes things quickly. 

I might email my boutique about this bracelet. Probably will not work because they always ask me for the serial number of the watch I own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

JimmyBoots said:


> Oof sorry to hear. Larry's great though, he fixes things quickly.
> 
> I might email my boutique about this bracelet. Probably will not work because they always ask me for the serial number of the watch I own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard you can just give them the reference #'s , and they will just order it for you. I have an email address for the boutique here locally. Send me a pm if needed.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Thank you. I might do that in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmassey215

aaceofspades said:


> I like the grey color more than I like this strap but it's not an easy color to find.
> 
> View attachment 16066573


This is sharp! Is this an OEM strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmassey215

Does Omega have an OEM strap that a deployment clasp could work together with? I'm deciding between the white dial SMP300 or the white dial/orange bezel PO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

jmassey215 said:


> Does Omega have an OEM strap that a deployment clasp could work together with? I'm deciding between the white dial SMP300 or the white dial/orange bezel PO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I believe there is a set in the classifieds as well.


----------



## Qmann05

Finally joined the Omega team. Wanted one of these since the mid 90's when I was a teen.


----------



## Gargamel35

This thread is just fueling my desire to buy this watch. I tried it on my 6,7 inch wrist already and i found it great. Not small of course, but still very nice. 

But i couldn't close the clasp and the bracelet wasn't sized. Is it comfortable for 6,75 inch wrist (17cm)? Is the watch basically too big for me and wears large?


----------



## Beena

2004 midsize checking in.


----------



## aaceofspades

jmassey215 said:


> This is sharp! Is this an OEM strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Barton for $20 on Amazon.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaceofspades

A strap to match the rainy weather here.


----------



## jkpa

Gargamel35 said:


> This thread is just fueling my desire to buy this watch. I tried it on my 6,7 inch wrist already and i found it great. Not small of course, but still very nice.
> 
> But i couldn't close the clasp and the bracelet wasn't sized. Is it comfortable for 6,75 inch wrist (17cm)? Is the watch basically too big for me and wears large?


Nope you'll be fine. Same wrist size as me. Go back to my last post and see how it looks on me.


----------



## Sugman

The SMP is such an awesome watch.


----------



## ceebee

Sugman said:


> The SMP is such an awesome watch.
> View attachment 16076291


Every time I see your black SMP I want to buy a black one to go with my white one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman

ceebee said:


> Every time I see your black SMP I want to buy a black one to go with my white one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I'm actually thinking about a white one. I'm having a hard time letting go of the money, though. Perhaps if it pops up on AAFES...


----------



## chocolates

Gargamel35 said:


> This thread is just fueling my desire to buy this watch. I tried it on my 6,7 inch wrist already and i found it great. Not small of course, but still very nice.
> 
> But i couldn't close the clasp and the bracelet wasn't sized. Is it comfortable for 6,75 inch wrist (17cm)? Is the watch basically too big for me and wears large?


you're totally fine, it wears small for its size, the lug shape really helps


----------



## mhs91

At the beach


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## MackyP

I really want a blue one now!


----------



## belok




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Aksundog

Picked this guy up last week. Seemed like a pretty good deal, was $6.3K for this former display piece in Japan with box and papers, but has no marks that I've noticed.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really cool shot. Great watch and pen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Another NTTD clone for your consideration. I don't like the clasp on the Heimdallr, so I'll give this a try.

The metal also appears to be a better match for SMP steel than titanium. Thanks @TatsNGuns 










Shark Greek Omega Watch Strap Buckle 18mm 20mm 22mm Stainless | Etsy


----------



## MackyP

With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always 

Rubber is lighter and more flexible than my AT rubber strap surprisingly. Different rubber composition or slightly thinner, but definitely more comfortable. For those who are buying their first SMP, best to skip the version with the pin buckle for the additional strap.

For those who are interested, make sure that you purchase the clasp ending "883" to accommodate the thicker rubber compared to the leather straps that use the "893"deployants.


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always
> 
> Rubber is lighter and more flexible than my AT rubber strap surprisingly. Different rubber composition or slightly thinner, but definitely more comfortable. For those who are buying their first SMP, best to skip the version with the pin buckle for the additional strap.
> 
> For those who are interested, make sure that you purchase the clasp ending "883" to accommodate the thicker rubber compared to the leather straps that use the "893"deployants.
> View attachment 16089449
> View attachment 16089451
> View attachment 16089452
> View attachment 16089453
> View attachment 16089454
> View attachment 16089455
> View attachment 16089456
> View attachment 16089457


Looks great. Thanks for the detailed photos and the clasp number.


----------



## SSingh1975

I came across a pre-owned rubber strap off ebay yesterday for $150 so I jumped on it. Awaiting delivery. I think the white dial smp is just meant for black rubber strap..period. I also picked up a 20mm croc grain leather strap for cheap off the forum here for experimentation....


----------



## yogik_yo

MackyP said:


> With this setup, I feel like I'm done with the strap hunt as I'm totally satisfied with the look and feel. Happy I spent a little more for this one and done setup. No need to buy straps for trial and error like always
> 
> Rubber is lighter and more flexible than my AT rubber strap surprisingly. Different rubber composition or slightly thinner, but definitely more comfortable. For those who are buying their first SMP, best to skip the version with the pin buckle for the additional strap.
> 
> For those who are interested, make sure that you purchase the clasp ending "883" to accommodate the thicker rubber compared to the leather straps that use the "893"deployants.
> View attachment 16089449
> View attachment 16089451
> View attachment 16089452
> View attachment 16089453
> View attachment 16089454
> View attachment 16089455
> View attachment 16089456
> View attachment 16089457


Great combination. I always liked these latest SMP rubber strap but hated the pin buckle. Glad omega did the deployant version of these. May I ask the reference number on the strap ? I already have the deployant , I will be ordering the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

yogik_yo said:


> Great combination. I always liked these latest SMP rubber strap but hated the pin buckle. Glad omega did the deployant version of these. May I ask the reference number on the strap ? I already have the deployant , I will be ordering the strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

SSingh1975 said:


> I came across a pre-owned rubber strap off ebay yesterday for $150 so I jumped on it. Awaiting delivery. I think the white dial smp is just meant for black rubber strap..period. I also picked up a 20mm croc grain leather strap for cheap off the forum here for experimentation....


I got an OEM Gator too. Pls let me know if you guys want to see pics.


----------



## coldrice

Just got a black SMP 300m on steel bracelet last week. Love it!


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Vacation mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocolates

fitted mine on artem's sailcloth for now! nice alternative when rubber gets boring


----------



## MJM

Perfect 2 watch collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danber70

A little family


----------



## chocolates

that planet ocean is 🔥


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## JimmyBoots

I'm definitely a couple of shades darker than I was yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## JimmyBoots

Perfect travel combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

JimmyBoots said:


> I'm definitely a couple of shades darker than I was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great pic!


----------



## belok




----------



## Sugman

This thing is such a killer watch...


----------



## fish70




----------



## JimmyBoots

Tropic rubber and frog skin camo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocolates




----------



## MackyP

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16099132
> View attachment 16099133
> View attachment 16099134


What bracelet is that? Looks good on the black SMP!


----------



## Jpstepancic

New to the club- first omega too. Can't imagine a better one. Incredible watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

hello everyone

new to this forum, and also new to omega. Just bought the seamaster diver 300 few weeks ago and still on honeymoon with it
here she is


----------



## Michael Day

These really are lovely watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MackyP

Swiss_Artisan said:


> hello everyone
> 
> new to this forum, and also new to omega. Just bought the seamaster diver 300 few weeks ago and still on honeymoon with it
> here she is
> View attachment 16109121


Another great pic! Please share a wallpaper for my 15" Super Retina Mac.. not tech savvy so I don't know the resolution needed  Welcome once again!


----------



## chocolates

does anyone with the staib mesh bracelet know whether it bumps up against the case? the lugs on the omega are so short it looks like it's possible, and I'd rather not have any marks on the case even if it's in a part that is pretty much hidden


----------



## Jpstepancic

is there anyone here with multiple versions of the 300m? I just got mine yesterday and It's totally awesome. was considering looking for a Good Planet PO GMT but now im thinking blue dial 300m.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Put the bracelet on for the first time. Seemed fitting for the cooler weather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

cant stop staring at my watch.. dont blame me


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MackyP

Swiss_Artisan said:


> cant stop staring at my watch.. dont blame me
> 
> View attachment 16114967


Doing the same as we speak. Been wearing it three days straight now even when sleeping


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I have been wearing my FOIS a ton lately, but absolutely love this Diver 300. This is the watch I'd keep if I could only have one and needed one that can do it all.

Seamaster on the river. Awesome day! Awesome watch!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

Out on the water today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Shades of blue.


----------



## MackyP

Jpstepancic said:


> is there anyone here with multiple versions of the 300m? I just got mine yesterday and It's totally awesome. was considering looking for a Good Planet PO GMT but now im thinking blue dial 300m.


Which one do you have now? Purchased my white one on metal last month. I have an extra bracelet and rubber strap on hand and been wanting the blue SMP like you. Just waiting for another aafes sale, as out the door price is around $3300.


----------



## tmokorn

I have seen a few sale listings where they have swapped this out on the rubber strap references. Looks great from the photos. I’d be curious how the different metals match aesthetically in person.

Great photos in this thread. I have a steel and yellow gold black dial version on the way. Can’t wait to receive it! This watch has been on my list for a long time.


----------



## aaceofspades

tmokorn said:


> I have seen a few sale listings where they have swapped this out on the rubber strap references. Looks great from the photos. I'd be curious how the different metals match aesthetically in person.
> 
> Great photos in this thread. I have a steel and yellow gold black dial version on the way. Can't wait to receive it! This watch has been on my list for a long time.


I've been lusting for that watch since @agtprvctr posted it a while back. Did you buy it with the bracelet or the strap?










Omega Seamaster 300M Owners


----------



## tmokorn

aaceofspades said:


> I've been lusting for that watch since @agtprvctr posted it a while back. Did you buy it with the bracelet or the strap?
> 
> View attachment 16117478
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300M Owners


On the bracelet, of course! I'll look to pick up the rubber strap as well. I'll circle back once it gets here this week with some photos.


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

for now, this one. but i might add one to the collection in black or blue later this year


----------



## agtprvctr

aaceofspades said:


> I've been lusting for that watch since @agtprvctr posted it a while back. Did you buy it with the bracelet or the strap?
> 
> View attachment 16117478
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300M Owners


Thanks for the shoutout! And thanks to this thread, I picked up the newly released OEM deployant buckle + strap from a boutique. It's pretty awesome so far and fits better / goes on easier than the OEM rubber strap, but now it's too tight for the pillows on my winder. Thankfully the manufacturer just started selling different size pillows so I'm looking forward to receiving that so I can park this watch back on my winder.


----------



## Jpstepancic

MackyP said:


> Which one do you have now? Purchased my white one on metal last month. I have an extra bracelet and rubber strap on hand and been wanting the blue SMP like you. Just waiting for another aafes sale, as out the door price is around $3300.


black on rubber. in a perfect world I'd add a blue PO and a polar explorer (specifically for the orange accents) but i also don't mind the blue and white 300m's. but 3 of the same watch might be a bit odd.


----------



## Titan II

Swiss_Artisan said:


> for now, this one. but i might add one to the collection in black or blue later this year
> 
> View attachment 16118525


The white dial and the blue dial would be quite the pair.🤠👌 Good luck with your decision!

René


----------



## Moonlighting

The Artem Sailcloth Strap. Loving this combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbensous

Moonlighting said:


> The Artem Sailcloth Strap. Loving this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




















I tried the same with the Monstraps one. The finish / quality is really good. I wish there was a blue one to match the dial better. Might be a better fit for the black one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmokorn

Watch came today and I am very pleased. This is my first Omega. It was pre-owned but in mint condition, warranty card dated November 2019. I sold my beloved Breitling Navitimer D23322 and Chronomat 44 GMT which put me well in the green and this will be a more robust replacement. I needed something with a quick set date and less polished surfaces. The movement is something to appreciate. This is going to make a great daily. I anticipate the black sailcloth leather strap with gold stitching from Brady Straps to arrive soon which should be a nice combination for the winter. I will say, the yellow gold definitely is not as yellow as some of my jewelry, but is likely due to the brushed finish. Everything checks out as the yellow gold version.


----------



## MackyP

tmokorn said:


> Watch came today and I am very pleased. This is my first Omega. It was pre-owned but in mint condition, warranty card dated November 2019. I sold my beloved Breitling Navitimer D23322 and Chronomat 44 GMT which put me well in the green and this will be a more robust replacement. I needed something with a quick set date and less polished surfaces. The movement is something to appreciate. This is going to make a great daily. I anticipate the black sailcloth leather strap with gold stitching from Brady Straps to arrive soon which should be a nice combination for the winter. I will say, the yellow gold definitely is not as yellow as some of my jewelry, but is likely due to the brushed finish. Everything checks out as the yellow gold version.
> 
> View attachment 16123279


Congrats! That would look killer on a black rubber strap!


----------



## Sambation




----------



## tmokorn

MackyP said:


> Congrats! That would look killer on a black rubber strap!


Thanks! Yes, the rubber strap is on my watch list. I'll keep checking the sales corner.


----------



## agtprvctr

tmokorn said:


> Thanks! Yes, the rubber strap is on my watch list. I'll keep checking the sales corner.


I'm really enjoying the new deployant strap, restarted the honeymoon period for me.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Thats exactly why my A23322 didn't last long



tmokorn said:


> I sold my beloved Breitling Navitimer D23322 .... I needed something with a quick set date and less polished surfaces.
> 
> View attachment 16123279


----------



## Jpstepancic

Thats just F'n killer


Sambation said:


> View attachment 16123340


----------



## Jpstepancic

First strap change.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

My 2254.50 says hi.
New nato strap, and this is not a b&w picture


----------



## Sugman

I usually wear this thing on a Hirsch Accent, but I'm trying to make myself get used to the bracelet. Maybe after I get used to it I'll begin to like it a little more. It's a process...


----------



## MackyP

Sugman said:


> I usually wear this thing on a Hirsch Accent, but I'm trying to make myself get used to the bracelet. Maybe after I get used to it I'll begin to like it a little more. It's a process...
> View attachment 16135660


I'm on the same boat. Been using the rubber for a bit and recently went back to the bracelet to see if I would like it more. One thing for sure, the stock bracelet does look better on pictures


----------



## tbensous

MackyP said:


> I'm on the same boat. Been using the rubber for a bit and recently went back to the bracelet to see if I would like it more. One thing for sure, the stock bracelet does look better on pictures


I am on the opposite side actually. Each time I put on the rubber I keep it with for a few days, but always end up missing comfort / look of the bracelet and the watch spends 90% of the time with the bracelet on.


----------



## MackyP

tbensous said:


> I am on the opposite side actually. Each time I put on the rubber I keep it with for a few days, but always end up missing comfort / look of the bracelet and the watch spends 90% of the time with the bracelet on.


lol. Totally opposite. Back on rubber. So comfortable compared to the heavy and bulky bracelet. Easier to put on, and less marks on my wrist after wearing.


----------



## tmokorn

MackyP said:


> Congrats! That would look killer on a black rubber strap!


I picked up the rubber strap with tang buckle from another member on the forum and it's great! Definitely high quality and feels great on the wrist. The fitted ends and titanium spine really set this apart.


----------



## MackyP

tmokorn said:


> I picked up the rubber strap with tang buckle from another member on the forum and it's great! Definitely high quality and feels great on the wrist. The fitted ends and titanium spine really set this apart.


Pics would be great.. Not sure why others go with the Zealande straps instead of OEM.


----------



## lorsban




----------



## tmokorn

MackyP said:


> Pics would be great.. Not sure why others go with the Zealande straps instead of OEM.


Here are some photos on the rubber strap and on a leather sailcloth strap with matching stitching.


----------



## MackyP

tmokorn said:


> Here are some photos on the rubber strap and on a leather sailcloth strap with matching stitching.


Stunning! Thanks for sharing. Any regrets for shelling out for the TT bracelet now you have seen it on rubber?


----------



## tmokorn

MackyP said:


> Stunning! Thanks for sharing. Any regrets for shelling out for the TT bracelet now you have seen it on rubber?


I'll have it on the bracelet for most of the time absolutely no regrets there. Obviously a better value proposition that way to add the strap. I like to switch it up once and a while. The leather is nice to dress it up a bit. The rubber is great to dress it down and for when I'm doing something more active.


----------



## yogik_yo

Omega SMP 2254.50 on Bob Marino nylon with omega Deployant


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Strap monster


----------



## rudy_koerner

I've had my 2254.50 since it was new, and there's no question that it's one of my very favorite watches. The first few years, I changed up between the bracelet and a number of straps, and then I found the combo that clicked for me. Simple and inexpensive: a Maratac black nylon Zulu strap with flat black hardware. Very lightweight, very strong and sturdy with a great tool-watch vibe. Ever since, bracelet has stayed in my watch box.
















I generally wear each strap until the hardware gets worn down to silver, this one has about another three years to go and now has that perfect wabi going on.

I rotate the bracelets and straps on all of my other watches but not with this one, it just feels so right.


----------



## BSD_1972

Barton NATO (I forget which line).









Shark mesh


----------



## flyfisher22

Digging the Erika’s Original one the SMP this AM!


----------



## [email protected] C

I posted this in a few spots WUS but I am STOKED to have picked this up a few hours ago. Pardon the smudge on the bezel- I had just left the AD and I was excited!

It's just stunning......


----------



## Bigjule111

[email protected] C said:


> I posted this in a few spots WUS but I am STOKED to have picked this up a few hours ago. Pardon the smudge on the bezel- I had just left the AD and I was excited!
> 
> It's just stunning......
> 
> View attachment 16143732


Congrats ...I'm torn between this and the previous generation non wave dial seamaster..but the 44mm Chrono..same price .. this looks like it wears a tad small though..that's what's stopping me ..and i love Chrono dials . Gotta make my decision

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] C

Bigjule111 said:


> Congrats ...I'm torn between this and the previous generation non wave dial seamaster..but the 44mm Chrono..same price .. this looks like it wears a tad small though..that's what's stopping me ..and i love Chrono dials . Gotta make my decision
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If it helps I have a 6.75 in wrist, and agree it wears small- thankfully for me!


----------



## Bigjule111

[email protected] C said:


> If it helps I have a 6.75 in wrist, and agree it wears small- thankfully for me!


It's a beautiful piece ..just got off the phone and ordered the 44 Chrono .. can't wait .. i was tempted on getting the newer wave dial ..i guess down the road i can trade her in and upgrade to the newer style as the ceramic and dial are amazing

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Bigjule111 said:


> Congrats ...I'm torn between this and the previous generation non wave dial seamaster..but the 44mm Chrono..same price .. this looks like it wears a tad small though..that's what's stopping me ..and i love Chrono dials . Gotta make my decision
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I have to say the wave dial is a big part of what drew me to this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmokorn

agtprvctr said:


> I have to say the wave dial is a big part of what drew me to this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This photo reinforces the need for applied text on this beautiful dial!


----------



## Tim Plains

Love this. Bracelet, rubber, and three NATOs to mix things up.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Fall mean leather and jackets for me. So picked up a new strap for my SMP











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aaceofspades

Somehow, this works in the right time and place.










Hijacked from @[email protected] C








## WRUW on 03 October 2021? ##


I always viewed those who preferred the German technique to be a bit underhanded. Yeah, but the beer is better




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## agtprvctr

Great companion for a tropical vacation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Clevername

JimmyBoots said:


> Fall mean leather and jackets for me. So picked up a new strap for my SMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gah, such a great color combo with that white dial!


----------



## benhoug

JimmyBoots said:


> Fall mean leather and jackets for me. So picked up a new strap for my SMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered 2 leather straps for mine - grey and chocolate brown. I can't wait until they arrive...


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Here’s my plain Jane 1999 SMP timing a different kind of “burn” last week, on a Blushark waffle nato. Was great to get this thing out of the country and into some salt water for the first time since 2019. This nato survived being repeatedly slathered in sunscreen quite nicely, didn’t stretch much when wet, and dried out quickly. Would recommend (I cut it into a single pass)


----------



## Sugman

These things look good an a variety of straps. I decided to try out the Hirsch Tiger for a while.


----------



## Gargamel35

Just posting my new 300M.


----------



## d55124

Gargamel35 said:


> Just posting my new 300M.
> 
> View attachment 16163200


----------



## d55124

. . . Just another white on black!


----------



## johare

Put green croc strap on my black seamaster. Looks a lot better than expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golf Nut

Really digging the grade 5 titanium bezel of this one. Fresh purchase 2 days ago!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennyjamboy

My first proper watch. What a beauty - I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Just bought this lovely bronze gold Seamaster today. Enjoying!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just bought this lovely bronze gold Seamaster today. Enjoying!
> 
> View attachment 16164361
> 
> 
> View attachment 16164363
> 
> 
> View attachment 16164364


Awesome! Congrats. I look forward to hearing your thoughts as you continue to enjoy that beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SM


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Awesome! Congrats. I look forward to hearing your thoughts as you continue to enjoy that beauty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a bronze (although it says there is 37. 5% gold) watch, it is a bit expense. However, when I put it on my wrist, it stood out shiny. I think it is a perfect mix and balance of vintage, sporty and elegant (because of the gold colour). I was told the colour will change over time in long run and will turn towards pink gold colour but not black like other bronze models. If it is the case, it is amazing and worth waiting. The weight is not heavy due to the fact that it is not metal strap. The coaxial movement is reliable and the daily deviation of mine is about 3 seconds. The polish is fairly nice in Omega brand.

When I put it side by side with its steel brothers, it is outstanding and superior in all aspects. In short, you will not regret to buy it although it could be cheaper. 

Hope this helps. 

Cheers

Wah


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> For a bronze (although it says there is 37. 5% gold) watch, it is a bit expense. However, when I put it on my wrist, it stood out shiny. I think it is a perfect mix and balance of vintage, sporty and elegant (because of the gold colour). I was told the colour will change over time in long run and will turn towards pink gold colour but not black like other bronze models. If it is the case, it is amazing and worth waiting. The weight is not heavy due to the fact that it is not metal strap. The coaxial movement is reliable and the daily deviation of mine is about 3 seconds. The polish is fairly nice in Omega brand.
> 
> When I put it side by side with its steel brothers, it is outstanding and superior in all aspects. In short, you will not regret to buy it although it could be cheaper.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wah


Thank you for your thoughts. I actually think the price point of this and the new Bronze Gold Chronoscope is quite appealing. It seems like a very cool new alloy that Omega developed to bridge the gap between precious metal and non-precious metal. I hope they continue to expand its use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevintari

I so need to add one of those to the colelction.


----------



## aaceofspades

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I actually think the price point of this and the new Bronze Gold Chronoscope is quite appealing. It seems like a very cool new alloy that Omega developed to bridge the gap between precious metal and non-precious metal. I hope they continue to expand its use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious to see how they age!? Could be very unique and clean versus bronze patina. I have no idea.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Forstner 1450 arrived today. Initial impression is very favorable! Could be the porter talking though


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

aaceofspades said:


> I'm curious to see how they age!? Could be very unique and clean versus bronze patina. I have no idea.


I’m right there with ya - I want to see how they age as well. If it turns to more of a pink gold color I’m fine with that, and think I would actually like it quite a bit. Big fan of pink/rose/red gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I actually think the price point of this and the new Bronze Gold Chronoscope is quite appealing. It seems like a very cool new alloy that Omega developed to bridge the gap between precious metal and non-precious metal. I hope they continue to expand its use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me, simple dial is better for a vintage replica. I agree that such mixed metal should be expanded to other series so that we can enjoy the elegant design with cheaper price.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead59

Finally got around to fitting the Uncle Seiko bracelet that has been sitting on my desk. So far I really like it!


----------



## Crate410

2 hours old!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Crate410 said:


> 2 hours old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Beautiful watch. It looks good in every color and I wish I could have the all.


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Crate410 said:


> 2 hours old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How’s it keeping time so far? Just kidding. Congrats! Great watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Saw a couple of Zealande straps here and decided to try one. Very pleased.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## agtprvctr

Finally mustered up the courage to actually dive with it, and a shark dive at that!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Still on the Zealande.


----------



## MackyP

aaceofspades said:


> Still on the Zealande.
> View attachment 16179651


I'm back on bracelet. Can't decide if this bracelet should go permanently on the 3861 or 300m... Thoughts? Thing is that it looks great on the 3861 but I like the stock brushed bracelet as well..


----------



## aaceofspades

MackyP said:


> I'm back on bracelet. Can't decide if this bracelet should go permanently on the 3861 or 300m... Thoughts? Thing is that it looks great on the 3861 but I like the stock brushed bracelet as well..


They're both good. Stock is more bling. Depends on what your day looks like.


----------



## aaceofspades

I found something interesting to do while my wife watches something boring. This is for all you guys who can't blink fast enough to watch your Seamaster's heart beat


----------



## aaceofspades

Time is on my hands. No pun intended. Though I'd cross-post a couple great strap combos I spotted:


















Credit to @Haf and @deepsea03


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Andrew.207

ColaReb Venezia Rust


----------



## emj84

Andrew.207 said:


> ColaReb Venezia Rust
> View attachment 16198931
> View attachment 16198932


Not a huge fan of the white, however, with the brown leather strap it looks great!!!


----------



## aaceofspades

Hey guys- Any new straps out there for the SM?


----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## Sugman

Just got it today. It came on the blue strap. However, since I keep my black one on a strap, I decided to use its bracelet on this one.








And this is the one that sacrificed its bracelet.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sugman said:


> Just got it today. It came on the blue strap. However, since I keep my black one on a strap, I decided to use its bracelet on this one.
> View attachment 16219338
> 
> And this is the one that sacrificed its bracelet.
> View attachment 16219342


Congrats! The blue looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Sugman said:


> Just got it today. It came on the blue strap. However, since I keep my black one on a strap, I decided to use its bracelet on this one.
> View attachment 16219338
> 
> And this is the one that sacrificed its bracelet.
> View attachment 16219342


Yeah, I think all of us would like one in every color. Congrats!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GMP




----------



## d55124

I go back and forth between a ZuluDiver Sailcloth and a Hadley Roma cordura/canvas.

Didn’t really care for the OEM rubber it came with.


----------



## Sugman

d55124 said:


> I go back and forth between a ZuluDiver Sailcloth and a Hadley Roma cordura/canvas.
> 
> Didn’t really care for the OEM rubber it came with.
> 
> View attachment 16229673
> View attachment 16229674


I'm not a fan of the OEM rubber straps, either. I opt for a Hirsch Accent,








or sometimes a Hirsch Tiger (rubber/leather hybrid).


----------



## JunkerJorge

Sugman said:


> I'm not a fan of the OEM rubber straps, either. I opt for a Hirsch Accent,
> View attachment 16234134
> 
> or sometimes a Hirsch Tiger (rubber/leather hybrid).
> View attachment 16234127


Well if you decide you are going to sell that blue rubber strap, tag me.


----------



## aaceofspades

Casual SMP. Most comfortable strap I've ever worn.


----------



## RLS1851

Got my Seamaster a week ago, the presentation box is outrageous. This is a great companion to my Speedmaster.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## JunkerJorge

ceramic bezel perfect for timing my kid’s timeout at the park


----------



## belok

Hard choice to decide which one to keep, but I think I'll either keep the left one automatic or sell both and buy it's quartz version. Feel more excited with the first version despite it's hard to let go the right one as it's NOS


----------



## Sugman




----------



## anonymousmoose

belok said:


> View attachment 16249444
> 
> 
> Hard choice to decide which one to keep, but I think I'll either keep the left one automatic or sell both and buy it's quartz version. Feel more excited with the first version despite it's hard to let go the right one as it's NOS


Keep both of you can. It's not like they are loosing value. Might even turn out better if you retain them.


----------



## spacemanvt

I am joining the SMP club finally with a Blue SMP on the rubber strap! I decided the OEM strap isnt really my cup of tea.
Any recommendation between the Uncle Seiko and the Forstner 1450?









Forstner President (1450) For Post-2018 Omega Seamaster


Forstner's Take on the 1450 Bracelet The vintage Omega 1450 Bracelet has been famously lauded as "one of the best Speedmaster bracelets that has been produced," and is now routinely dubbed the "holy grail" of Omega bracelets. It is substantial, extremely comfortable, and well-engineered. With...




forstnerbands.com




$127 with Black Friday pricing
or








US1450 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)


Uncle's notes The most sought after bracelet by vintage Speedmaster collectors is undoubtedly the 1450. It's been called the "Holy Grail" of all Omega bracelets, and once you try it on you understand why. And of course we all know that I made the US1450 so that no one has to go into debt to own...




www.uncleseiko.com




$100 with Black Friday pricing


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## Hwfmike

First time on the forum. Went with the black black for my first Omega.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Hwfmike said:


> First time on the forum. Went with the black black for my first Omega.
> View attachment 16356786
> 
> View attachment 16356787


That is sick! First one I’ve seen on here. Very cool. How are you enjoying it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwfmike

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That is sick! First one I’ve seen on here. Very cool. How are you enjoying it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it. I wish they made a deployable clasp for it, but the ceramic buckle is very nice. It is very legible even in a dark room. It’s one of those unique pieces. It’s not going to be everyone’s favorite, but I feel Omega did a great job on it and looks ever better in person.


----------



## Titan II

Hwfmike said:


> First time on the forum. Went with the black black for my first Omega.
> View attachment 16356786
> 
> View attachment 16356787


Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA Forum! Count me as another one who's never seen one on here. I'd love to get a look at one in the metal. I haven't even seen one at an AD.

Enjoy your new _Seamaster 300m_!!

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Hwfmike said:


> I really like it. I wish they made a deployable clasp for it, but the ceramic buckle is very nice. It is very legible even in a dark room. It’s one of those unique pieces. It’s not going to be everyone’s favorite, but I feel Omega did a great job on it and looks ever better in person.


That’s a good point. The pin buckle is nice, but deployant would be even nicer. How is legibility when actually trying to tell the time in different lighting conditions?



Titan II said:


> Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA Forum! Count me as another one who's never seen one on here. I'd love to get a look at one in the metal. I haven't even seen one at an AD.
> 
> Enjoy your new _Seamaster 300m_!!
> 
> Rene


Agree. I need to check this one out in person!

How many days are you out from your next now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Sticking with this bracelet for a while. I'll check back in next week again lol. White just goes well with the rubber strap as well


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> How many days are you out from your next now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Eric,

Yup, it's getting close...4 more sleeps.

I've made arrangements to meet the SA as soon as the shop opens on Friday morning. I was set on picking the watch up on my birthday, and he made a point of arranging his schedule so that he'd be at the shop on that day. I get outstanding service from them.

I'm hoping to do a big reveal post in the thread that I started a couple years back, but now I'm hearing that my family wants to have a dinner for me on Friday evening (which I have to prepare😄) with a games night to follow. So I might not get to do the BIG reveal that I was planning, but I will definitely make an appearance in that thread to at least let all you guys know which watch I chose and to post a couple of pictures. I dont want to keep you all in suspense for too long. I'll do a more thorough write-up about why I chose what I chose probably on Saturday.

I hope all is good in your world?! Are you guys expecting a lot if rain over the next two or three days? They're saying we're going to experience another "atmospheric river".🙄

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Yup, it's getting close...4 more sleeps.
> 
> I've made arrangements to meet the SA as soon as the shop opens on Friday morning. I was set on picking the watch up on my birthday, and he made a point of arranging his schedule so that he'd be at the shop on that day. I get outstanding service from them.
> 
> I'm hoping to do a big reveal post in the thread that I started a couple years back, but now I'm hearing that my family wants to have a dinner for me on Friday evening (which I have to prepare) with a games night to follow. So I might not get to do the BIG reveal that I was planning, but I will definitely make an appearance in that thread to at least let all you guys know which watch I chose and to post a couple of pictures. I dont want to keep you all in suspense for too long. I'll do a more thorough write-up about why I chose what I chose probably on Saturday.
> 
> I hope all is good in your world?! Are you guys expecting a lot if rain over the next two or three days? They're saying we're going to experience another "atmospheric river".
> 
> René


Right on! That’s even closer than I thought. That does indeed sound like excellent service from your SA. Sounds like a nice time with family planned as well!

All is well here. A lot of rain and wind lately, as well as the usual gray, but no flooding, at least where I am specifically. I hope you make out alright if another atmospheric river does come to pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Right on! That’s even closer than I thought. That does indeed sound like excellent service from your SA. Sounds like a nice time with family planned as well!
> 
> All is well here. A lot of rain and wind lately, as well as the usual gray, but no flooding, at least where I am specifically. I hope you make out alright if another atmospheric river does come to pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping for a great day. Especially looking forward to spending time with the family.

From where I sit now it sounds like the atmospheric river has started to flow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all the folks out in the Fraser Valley...they tend to get hit the hardest with floods.

Have a good night!

Rene


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Hwfmike

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That’s a good point. The pin buckle is nice, but deployant would be even nicer. How is legibility when actually trying to tell the time in different lighting conditions?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. I need to check this one out in person!
> 
> How many days are you out from your next now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have the all black with Sedna gold coming. I should have it today or tomorrow.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Hwfmike said:


> I actually have the all black with Sedna gold coming. I should have it today or tomorrow.


Awesome and congrats! Looking forward to hearing what you think of it. Please post some pics here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madrossi

Sydney Opera House


----------



## belok




----------



## jettech

belok said:


> View attachment 16389752
> 
> View attachment 16389751


Cant wait to add this watch to my collection.


----------



## aaceofspades

Omega Seamaster Professional 210.32.42.20.04.001


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I can’t, I’m in love. One of the most beautiful watches I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I can’t, I’m in love. One of the most beautiful watches I’ve ever seen.
> View attachment 16390872


Especially when you see it in pictures like this! Well done!!

René


----------



## aaceofspades

Trying a nato for the first time.


----------



## Hwfmike

Well here is the black and sedna. Well done Omega in my opinion!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Hwfmike said:


> Well here is the black and sedna. Well done Omega in my opinion!
> View attachment 16394916


Looks really cool! I am digging the contrast and legibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRF1

aaceofspades said:


> Trying a nato for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 16394882


Wow dude, perfect combination. Stunning!


----------



## TheNguyener601

Beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Omega’s creativity and variations of the Seamaster remains alluring and one to just adore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Another nato. Just going to work my way through a bag of 20mm I've collected over the years. Too bad I have twice as many 22mm straps.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Old leather today. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Another nato.


----------



## GMP

JimmyBoots said:


> Old leather today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I like that! Putting brown leather on one never crossed my mind. Wow!


----------



## agtprvctr

Storm watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This one is getting all the wrist time lately. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Hwfmike said:


> Well here is the black and sedna. Well done Omega in my opinion!
> View attachment 16394916


Very nice. Judging from the pics, I bet it’ll take your breath away in person.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Hwfmike

Margarita time!


----------



## texans93

Can’t seem to take this one off…honeymoon phase!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

Bracelet on for my version of being dressed up for dinner on the beach.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belok




----------



## Sjef1

laredy26 said:


> Is this the normal gold or the Sedna gold?
> Looks stunning 🤩
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

Happy to be part of the club


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Hwfmike




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## watchoveryouhq

texans93 said:


> This is my grail!


----------



## watchoveryouhq

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16404369


Crazy good combo!


----------



## Rip_Murdock

It's No Time to Die at the Casino Royale.


----------



## RAYflex




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

desk diving.


----------



## aaceofspades

Trying a new bracelet. It was easy to size and very comfortable. The only thing I miss is the omega clasp.










A little too snug on the first try.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## adgume

aaceofspades said:


> Trying a new bracelet. It was easy to size and very comfortable. The only thing I miss is the omega clasp.
> View attachment 16645395
> 
> 
> 
> A little too snug on the first try.
> View attachment 16645407
> 
> 
> View attachment 16645478


Can you share the bracelet information? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades

adgume said:


> Can you share the bracelet information? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It's a Forstner 1450. I don't love the stock bracelet and usually wear mine on rubber. When I saw this, I decided to give it a try. Good article with a lot of information.


----------



## watchman600

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16645434


Which bracelet is this?
Do you love it?
Does it feel substantial...how much does it weigh?
---
@aaceofspades The Forstner looks good too.
Do you know what the weight of it is?
The website doesn't seem to say. Does it feel substantial?
(I didn't like the uncle seiko1450, because it was too light & didn't sit well)
Thanks


----------



## aaceofspades

watchman600 said:


> Which bracelet is this?
> Do you love it?
> Does it feel substantial...how much does it weigh?
> ---
> @aaceofspades The Forstner looks good too.
> Do you know what the weight of it is?
> The website doesn't seem to say. Does it feel substantial?
> (I didn't like the uncle seiko1450, because it was too light & didn't sit well)
> Thanks


I don't know, but I can tell you it feels light which works for me. It's extremely comfortable but it took me about a day to dial in the fit. I also ordered the milled clasp, which I'm certain will bulk it up a bit. 

I'm sure if you email them they'll tell you how much it weighs, but if you like heavy bracelets, this isn't the one.


----------



## tbensous

watchman600 said:


> Which bracelet is this?
> Do you love it?
> Does it feel substantial...how much does it weigh?


That's the US1479. Weight is 56g according to US website, it is much lighter and has a slimmer profile than the OEM SMP bracelet.
Yes bracelet is very well finished, if you want a slimmer/lighter option for the SMP it's a solid choice.

US1479 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Haf




----------



## adgume

My daily companion
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Happy Saturday.


----------



## adgume

aaceofspades said:


> It's a Forstner 1450. I don't love the stock bracelet and usually wear mine on rubber. When I saw this, I decided to give it a try. Good article with a lot of information.


Thanks for your reply! I agree, that article does a fine job reviewing the bracelet.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Patrick_PJA

This is by far the favorite watch in my collection. I'm wondering what a 5th generation would look like. Until then.. looking forward to new variations and special editions.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Aameiel

http://imgur.com/5xpKB6d


----------



## PFEN




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Aameiel said:


> http://imgur.com/5xpKB6d


I have the newest version. After all these years (29), I still think the original was their best Seamaster design. Dressy, slim,300m water resistance, and the best bracelet they made.


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## RLS1851

Wearing my SmP today! Not today's picture.


----------



## LP49




----------



## anokewee

Hwfmike said:


> Margarita time!
> View attachment 16447207


Wow i like how the wave looked gold and black here.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ChetGatsby




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Ullr

Omega SurfMaster... If only all waves were as crisp as the dial


----------



## OmegaA

Old photo: 2531.80 on a Hirsch Leonardo Sharkskin strap; at the time (circa 2008), it was one of the few curved-end straps available. 









This combo was my favorite if it wasn't on the bracelet.










Though I did have a dark blue leather strap, this sharkskin was the best. I have no idea if they still make them anymore....


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## goatgibson




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Commisar

Has anyone here ever tried to knurl the flat sides of the bezel scallops to make it a bit more grippy?


----------



## WatchThinker

Afternoon Espresso and 300M.


----------



## 4011

It's frustrating how my Samsung S10 fails to capture the color of the green dial


----------



## OmegaA

4011 said:


> It's frustrating how my Samsung S10 fails to capture the color of the green dial


How do you like the green? It's a tough question, but what I mean is, 'is it a colour that defines the watch in a way that makes you happy? Or is it simply a variant colour that makes the watch individual to you?'


----------



## 4011

OmegaA said:


> How do you like the green? It's a tough question, but what I mean is, 'is it a colour that defines the watch in a way that makes you happy? Or is it simply a variant colour that makes the watch individual to you?'


I love it, let me tell you the whole story. 

I wanted a watch to wear in the summer, when traveling to the beach, under the sun, with t-shirt and shorts, this kind of vibe. I decided it should be a diver but not black, I wanted something more fun. At first I decided I would buy the white SMP300m but changed my mind as I thought it reminded me of winter. Then I was between the blue and the green. I decided on the green because although it's colorful and fun, it's less shiny and saturated than the blue, which seems a bit more "jewelry" than the green, so I went with the green. 

However, I do have a personal relation with green and white and I'm pretty sure that I'm biased to it.


----------



## OmegaA

4011 said:


> I love it, let me tell you the whole story.
> 
> I wanted a watch to wear in the summer, when traveling to the beach, under the sun, with t-shirt and shorts, this kind of vibe. I decided it should be a diver but not black, I wanted something more fun. At first I decided I would buy the white SMP300m but changed my mind as I thought it reminded me of winter. Then I was between the blue and the green. I decided on the green because although it's colorful and fun, it's less shiny and saturated than the blue, which seems a bit more "jewelry" than the green, so I went with the green.
> 
> However, I do have a personal relation with green and white and I'm pretty sure that I'm biased to it.


That makes sense; thanks for letting me know. I too enjoy lots of colours if I'm going to the beach, though in truth I haven't gone beyond blue/red for it. I haven't yet seen the green Seamaster in person, so that's why I asked. Thanks dude, and wear it in good health!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Took the Zealande off 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Loevhagen

Blue for the clear and warm Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Kev161




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## aaceofspades

This bracelet went on a few months ago and I haven't missed any of the straps I bought for this watch. My SMP has also gotten a lot more wrist time with this setup.


----------



## craigmartell

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16860774


Nice. My favorite Montblanc. It looks great next your watch.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fripp




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16860678


this looks Amazing. I think the next Seamaster should have shorter links , similar to this. Really lends to the wavy look!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aaceofspades

deepsea03 said:


>


I haven't worked up the courage to go true vintage but if I ever do, the 166.024 would be the watch I would buy. Is this one of the WatchCo pieces?

For now, this is vintage for me:


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Joined the club just a few hours ago. Purchased from the boutique in St. James Quarter, Edinburgh. Still can't believe I own this thing..


----------



## aaceofspades

Urs Haenggi said:


> Joined the club just a few hours ago. Purchased from the boutique in St. James Quarter, Edinburgh. Still can't believe I own this thing..
> 
> View attachment 16862766
> 
> View attachment 16862767
> 
> View attachment 16862769
> 
> View attachment 16862770
> 
> View attachment 16862768


Nothing feels quite like a new Seamaster on the wrist. Enjoy the moment and then start looking for straps


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

aaceofspades said:


> I haven't worked up the courage to go true vintage but if I ever do, the 166.024 would be the watch I would buy. Is this one of the WatchCo pieces?
> 
> For now, this is vintage for me:
> View attachment 16862744


Thank you and yep, WatchCo (that is on shaky ground since the new one arrived)


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Givemore_2day

Dang it. All these beautiful Seamasters make me want to go pick one up now!!


----------



## Ullr

Friends


----------



## LP49




----------



## 4011

I'm bored in a waiting room


----------



## matt74

I made sure to buy this watch with the bracelet, anticipating that I’d probably wind up wearing it mostly on a rubber or nato strap, but not wanting to have to pay through the nose for a bracelet after the fact. It’s only been 5 days but I’m really enjoying the bracelet on this watch and am in no hurry to take it off!


----------



## TimeHoff0472

aaceofspades said:


> I haven't worked up the courage to go true vintage but if I ever do, the 166.024 would be the watch I would buy. Is this one of the WatchCo pieces?
> 
> For now, this is vintage for me:
> View attachment 16862744


I am in love with this 300 right now...how do you like it???


----------



## Ullr

matt74 said:


> I made sure to buy this watch with the bracelet, anticipating that I’d probably wind up wearing it mostly on a rubber or nato strap, but not wanting to have to pay through the nose for a bracelet after the fact. It’s only been 5 days but I’m really enjoying the bracelet on this watch and am in no hurry to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 16894170


The negative bracelet reviews deterred me from purchasing originally but I don't mind it at all. I really enjoy the micro adjustments. Looks great! Congrats on the new watch!


----------



## DrRoadrash

My 20 year old seamaster chrono back from it's first omega service this week. Purchased for my wedding 21 years ago in 2001. Man time flies. Old man looks pretty good back from the spa.


----------



## belok

Bought tropic strap for my Bond for beach season


----------



## anch




----------



## matt74




----------



## Sugman




----------



## ink3027

I hope to be here soon


----------



## geniustripod




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Gargamel35

Say hi!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## RLKhrono

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16940666


That is a great combination of colors.


----------



## Sugman

RLK3 said:


> That is a great combination of colors.


Thanks!


----------



## geniustripod

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16940666


Wow amazing combo 
May I ask what strap is this?


----------



## Sugman

geniustripod said:


> Wow amazing combo
> May I ask what strap is this?


Thanks! That’s a Hirsch Tiger.


----------



## aaceofspades

TimeHoff0472 said:


> I am in love with this 300 right now...how do you like it???


It's a near perfect watch. It doesn't get more wrist time only because it doesn't have a date.


----------



## fripp




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## aaceofspades

SMP still on the 1450 but after seeing some photos here, I'm thinking it's time for a switch.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## aaceofspades

From Omega spam today:








Stainless and _only_ $720 USD.


----------



## Ullr

Driving some sea cliffs


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jzhang




----------



## watchman600

@jzhang Welcome to the forums ...and nice watch!
My kids wanted me to go with the gold version, 
but in the end I went with the regular blue SMP300...and love it.


----------



## jzhang

watchman600 said:


> @jzhang Welcome to the forums ...and nice watch!
> My kids wanted me to go with the gold version,
> but in the end I went with the regular blue SMP300...and love it.


Thanks! I really like the blue/gold contrast. On top of that, I really dislike the factory bracelt on the SMP and knew I was going with the rubber which I felt went better with the blue/gold than the straight blue. If I were to go with a monochrome one my vote would actually be on the dark green one


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

I finally put on this white rubber strap I got that is very comfortable and inexpensive
(it's a Zealande lookalike for about 11 bucks)
It matches the white of the hour markers,
rather than the more traditional blue rubber or leather matching the dial,
or a stainless steel bracelet matching the case.


----------



## watchman600

One of my favorite straps...
the Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather with deployant clasp:


----------



## virag.albert

I bouth this straps


----------



## tbensous

About time to go to bed down under.


----------



## fripp

such a friend..


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Thee

Leaning into the NATOs these days.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Ullr

Last shot of the team all together as I part with the black dial


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I love wide angle shots to relieve the distortion and see the watch in its natural habitat.


----------



## r0meyrome

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16931525


Man what bracelet is that? Looks killer!


----------



## Sugman

r0meyrome said:


> Man what bracelet is that? Looks killer!


Thanks. That’s a Hexad III from Strapcode.


----------



## 4011

Ullr said:


> Last shot of the team all together as I part with the black dial
> 
> View attachment 17017640


Which one do you like most?


----------



## savio.79




----------



## holderp62

So versatile


----------



## Cblock406

Has anyone found a blue MN style strap that matches the Seamaster blue?

This is okay, but in real life the shades are too different to really work well.


----------



## Michael Day

Cblock406 said:


> Has anyone found a blue MN style strap that matches the Seamaster blue?
> 
> This is okay, but in real life the shades are too different to really work well.


Single pass with good colour match but not MN style. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman

Today's workout companion...


----------



## subdiver




----------



## watchman600

Finally on my wrist...I *love* the look of this "not so common"
white rubber strap matched with this beautiful blue watch!
It fits great and really brings out the white hour markers,
making this a great pairing, imo.

Hopefully, the caoutchouc or cauothouc vulcanized rubber
(a super weird word that I don't know how to spell or even what it means),
really is a superior strap - higher in quality and strength than regular vulcanized rubber, (which is what David the owner of 02straps claims),
and that it will hold up for a long time and not stain
(unlike the cheap aliexpress one which stained very quickly,
and I couldn't scrub the marks off).


----------



## aaceofspades

watchman600 said:


> Finally on my wrist...I *love* the look of this "not so common"
> white rubber strap matched with this beautiful blue watch!
> It fits great and really brings out the white hour markers,
> making this a great pairing, imo.
> 
> Hopefully, the caoutchouc or cauothouc vulcanized rubber
> (a super weird word that I don't know how to spell or even what it means),
> really is a superior strap - higher in quality and strength than regular vulcanized rubber, (which is what David the owner of 02straps claims),
> and that it will hold up for a long time and not stain
> (unlike the cheap aliexpress one which stained very quickly,
> and I couldn't scrub the marks off).












Very nice. I agree, the caoutchouc straps feel softer, more flexible and seem more durable.

They're expensive because the latex is harvested from trees two ounces at a time.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## aaceofspades

I've had this 1450 bracelet on most of the year but all your photos are starting to make me think about straps again.


----------



## ThaWatcher

aaceofspades said:


> I've had this 1450 bracelet on most of the year but all your photos are starting to make me think about straps again.
> 
> View attachment 17083327


That 1450 looks good, considering an uncle seiko president 1171 myself.


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## aaceofspades

ThaWatcher said:


> That 1450 looks good, considering an uncle seiko president 1171 myself.


Thanks. You made me curious about the 1171. Similar to oyster but the links are rounded and symmetric? Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Caesar95




----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## josiahg52

The best color:









Love the date position, color-matched date wheel, and that Omega chose to keep the color-set simple.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Decided to switch things up and put the diver on leather.


----------



## ceebee

Took the leather off and put the Zealande back on 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MavPL

Switched my rubber strap to Omega mesh and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## josiahg52

Another reason I like the recent Seamaster is the date at 6 o'clock.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## colonelpurple

Afternoon tea with two of my loves


----------



## watchman600

the watch and pastries??


----------



## colonelpurple

watchman600 said:


> the watch and pastries??


😍 is hidden behind the 🍰


----------



## watchman600

@colonelpurple I still don't see it, even enlarging the picture...whatever.
maybe it's well hidden...maybe my eyes just see the yummy pastries.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cblock406

New Erika's MN strap, I love this one!


----------



## ThaWatcher

aaceofspades said:


> Thanks. You made me curious about the 1171. Similar to oyster but the links are rounded and symmetric? Post pics when you get it!
> View attachment 17084091


Some pics of the US1171!


----------



## FL410

Sugman said:


> View attachment 17107635


Which strap is this? I like it…


----------



## WatchThinker

Hot espresso “on ice” !


----------



## Sugman

FL410 said:


> Which strap is this? I like it…


Thanks. That’s a Hirsch Robby with an Artem RM-style clasp.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------

